# H A I R



## rainyday (Aug 22, 2009)

I was thinking today, who doesn't like to show off their new do when they have one? Since not everyone wants to start a one-person thread, here's an all-purpose one instead. So if you have shots from before or after a salon visit, a new style or just a good hair day, post them here if you like. 

Random hair comments/discussion welcome too.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2009)

I've considered changing mine up a bit lately. If I do, I'm gonna take a before and after just for this thread.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Aug 22, 2009)

I had rrrrreally long hair and I decided to get a couple of inches off of it to keep it healthy and she completely butchered it. Soo, I'm growing it back out. I'm scared to ever get it cut again. It's been 3 months and I'm still a little mad about it.  The upside is that it's been cooler for the summer and I use less shampoo.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 22, 2009)

I've been wanting to get a hair cut for a LONG time now so maybe you all can help me. I have pretty long hair (about passed my shoulders) and its pretty curly as well. I REALLY want to get a style that is flattering to curly hair, but will also look good if I decide to straighten it. Any suggestions? I've been hearing 'long layers' from a lot of people and I'm kind of unsure. Anyone have long layers? Does it take a lot bulk out (which is just what I want!) Any help and I will love you forever! 

Oh and BTW when I do eventually get it cut I will post before and afters as well!


----------



## Teleute (Aug 22, 2009)

I got my hair redone yesterday! It's not really "new", as it's basically the same thing I usually get, but I particularly like how it turned out this time.







Goofy face, and a better idea of the color:





And a side view, showing the layers and some of the peek-a-boo highlights.


----------



## Risible (Aug 22, 2009)

I like it, Teleute. I like the way the blonde frames your face.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 22, 2009)

Teleute, you look so cute!  I had blonde Rogue streaks like that in high school, I've been occasionally tempted to resurrect them...


----------



## AnotherJessica (Aug 22, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I've been wanting to get a hair cut for a LONG time now so maybe you all can help me. I have pretty long hair (about passed my shoulders) and its pretty curly as well. I REALLY want to get a style that is flattering to curly hair, but will also look good if I decide to straighten it. Any suggestions? I've been hearing 'long layers' from a lot of people and I'm kind of unsure. Anyone have long layers? Does it take a lot bulk out (which is just what I want!) Any help and I will love you forever!
> 
> Oh and BTW when I do eventually get it cut I will post before and afters as well!



My hair is pretty wavy and I've always had longer layers up until recently and have been very happy with it. One thing I have heard from many people is to not use a razor on curly hair.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm in the process of growing mine out. I haven't had hair much below my chin since I was 8...

it's insane.


----------



## rainyday (Aug 22, 2009)

Telute, I like how just a hint of the light streaks are carried over to the back.



MsSasha said:


> I've considered changing mine up a bit lately. If I do, I'm gonna take a before and after just for this thread.



Cool. Please do. I'm going to hack some of mine off in a couple months, but nothing to post until then.


----------



## PhatChk (Aug 22, 2009)

I needed a change 
Before 
View attachment 3317_76766140605_648860605_1645417_6116396_n.jpg

and After
View attachment 2009-08-15 16.51.57-1.jpg


----------



## Teleute (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks ladies!  The blond in front has kind of become my signature thing... I keep that through all kinds of different styles and cuts. Fortunately the hair right there at the forehead seems to grow more slowly than the rest of it, so I don't have to touch it up all the time; if that weren't the case I'd probably have given up on it ages ago. And I'm glad you like the blond bits in the back, rainy! They're kind of my favorite bit... not nearly as striking as the front streaks, but I like having the secret blond strands that peek out through my layers. 

Fallenangel, I totally forgot to respond to your post earlier, but my mom has really thick curly hair as well. She's got about jaw-length hair, slightly higher in the back than in the front, and she has some long layers which work well for her (although she's had non-layered hair about the same length - it was still cute, but it was more work to maintain). Her stylist thins her hair as part of the cut, it doesn't cost any extra and makes it SO much less bulky and difficult.

Phatchk, that is super cute! I like the rockabilly look of the first pic, but the short hair looks really cute on you. The fringe is adorable!


----------



## Tracii (Aug 23, 2009)

The last highlights I had done I had her put some of them on the underside so depending on how I fix it I can have more or less showing.
I did have one on each side in the front to sort of have a frame if you will same with them they are underneath a little.


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I'm in the process of growing mine out. I haven't had hair much below my chin since I was 8...
> 
> it's insane.




We can grow it out together! 
I've had my hair the same way for a long time. I'm a scratchin' for a change. I'd kill for some gorgeous long hair. :wubu:


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Sep 1, 2009)

I recently colored my hair to a nice chocolate brown with some red undertones. I love my hair when its darker. I'm also lucky to have versatile hair and I can style is both curly (natural) and then straighten it out.


----------



## archivaltype (Sep 1, 2009)

:wubu:
So pretty!!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks fab either way, very nice.Love the color too.
I tried curls and just didn't work for me.I'm lucky to have a lot of auburn in mine so I don't color it just highlights.



[/IMG]


----------



## Teleute (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous, Butlergirl! I like the color, and your curls are incredible too. 

Tracii, that color is gorgeous... hard to believe you only get highlights done, there's so much depth to the color. It goes beautifully with your skin!


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 2, 2009)

Ya'll look so nice in those dresses and hairdo's. Enjoying the pix here. Long hair is not easy to care for lol. By the time you are 48 it goes gray and get frizzy as all getout...


----------



## Tau (Sep 2, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I got my hair redone yesterday! It's not really "new", as it's basically the same thing I usually get, but I particularly like how it turned out this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is gorgeous - you totally should have played Rogue in X-men!!!


----------



## Tau (Sep 2, 2009)

My braids, which I adore! I went for red and blond to help bring on summer  

View attachment IMG_2113.jpg


----------



## Tau (Sep 2, 2009)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> I recently colored my hair to a nice chocolate brown with some red undertones. I love my hair when its darker. I'm also lucky to have versatile hair and I can style is both curly (natural) and then straighten it out.



The colour is devine! And you look fabulous whether its curly or straight


----------



## Tau (Sep 2, 2009)

Tracii said:


> Looks fab either way, very nice.Love the color too.
> I tried curls and just didn't work for me.I'm lucky to have a lot of auburn in mine so I don't color it just highlights.
> 
> 
> ...



I like the way your hair falls - if that makes any sense! Its full but looks very light - and colour is fantastic


----------



## Tracii (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Tau you have awesome hair.
Thanks Teleute I've had it blonde,brown you name it but I like the natural color the best.When the sun hits it all the red comes out
Kinda windy that day so its messed up but you get the idea



[/IMG]


----------



## Tau (Sep 2, 2009)

PhatChk said:


> I needed a change
> Before
> View attachment 68973
> 
> ...



Sassy! Also, I love the dress in the first pic! Is it long or short?


----------



## Teleute (Sep 2, 2009)

omg... Tau, your hair is incredible! I LOVE it! I'd hate to have to take care of it, but it's so beautiful... :wubu:


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 2, 2009)

Tau said:


> Sassy! Also, I love the dress in the first pic! Is it long or short?



Thank you! The dress is long here is a pic:


----------



## Paul (Sep 2, 2009)

Tracii that is a stunning portrait. You are very lovely. 



Tracii said:


> Thanks Tau you have awesome hair.
> Thanks Teleute I've had it blonde,brown you name it but I like the natural color the best.When the sun hits it all the red comes out
> Kinda windy that day so its messed up but you get the idea
> 
> ...


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the compliments!  You all just made my day! I got my ass kicked by big girl school (aka grad school) today, so it was nice to have the nice comments to cheer me up!


----------



## Tracii (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks so much Paul.:blush:
PC I love that dress on you very very nice.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 4, 2009)

Tau said:


> My braids, which I adore! I went for red and blond to help bring on summer



You look very happy & self confident.  The rest of you look good too. And the red dress looks very good on it's wearer...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 13, 2009)

Tau said:


> My braids, which I adore! I went for red and blond to help bring on summer



Great hair...

I'm working on letting my hair grow out.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 13, 2009)

I meant to say this before but I guess I am easily distracted and forgot LOL....but thank you all for the hair cutting info! I am definitly going to get long layers now, just want to make sure I go to a place that is good with curly hair.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2009)

I have hair nearly down to my waist. I am so tempted to go short again. It's getting annoying being so long. The other day i slammed my hair in the door of the car. (thanks to a slight breeze) It also gets stuck in so many places and my poor family has to put up with my hairballs. The amount of hair i shed, you'd think I'd be bald. 
I did a drastic cut two years ago and went for shoulder length hair. The attached pic is of that hair cut. Think i should do it? I don't have a good current pic of my long hair that isn't a paysite type photo since i am usually behind the camera when we're out and about. 

View attachment 0703090011.jpg


----------



## Teleute (Sep 13, 2009)

I LOVE the shorter hair on you, Megan... it really highlights your face, and that cut looks so versatile, I bet you could do all kinds of fun stuff with it for photo sets. Long hair is pretty, but it's such a pain in the ass, and most of the time you just end up leaving it in the same plain style anyway (well, I always did at least, heh). I say go for it, that cut is super cute! Also, is it colored in that pic, or is the red just more apparent with the shorter style?


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2009)

I have been using the same color for years so i think it might be because it's outdoors and shorter. I am thinking hard about doing it. I do primarily leave my hair down and wavy or just in a ponytail. It's just getting old for me. My husband says not to because whenever i cut my hair, he says i hate it and it's annoying


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 13, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I have hair nearly down to my waist. I am so tempted to go short again. It's getting annoying being so long. The other day i slammed my hair in the door of the car. (thanks to a slight breeze) It also gets stuck in so many places and my poor family has to put up with my hairballs. The amount of hair i shed, you'd think I'd be bald.
> I did a drastic cut two years ago and went for shoulder length hair. The attached pic is of that hair cut. Think i should do it? I don't have a good current pic of my long hair that isn't a paysite type photo since i am usually behind the camera when we're out and about.



love the haircut there, but me, i am a short girl, i have tried long hair and it always got in my way....i do like it that long shoulder length on you...and your color is so pretty too


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 14, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I have hair nearly down to my waist. I am so tempted to go short again. It's getting annoying being so long. The other day i slammed my hair in the door of the car. (thanks to a slight breeze) It also gets stuck in so many places and my poor family has to put up with my hairballs. The amount of hair i shed, you'd think I'd be bald.
> I did a drastic cut two years ago and went for shoulder length hair. The attached pic is of that hair cut. Think i should do it? I don't have a good current pic of my long hair that isn't a paysite type photo since i am usually behind the camera when we're out and about.



I love the shorter hair on you.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks  I am really thinknig hard about doing it. Lately i have been waking up with a headache because my neck is out of whack because of how my ponytail or braid lays while i sleep. No one should wake up from sleep with a headache!! 
If I do it, it'll be this weekend at the mall. I have a girl that I have come to like there.


----------



## rainyday (Sep 14, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Lately i have been waking up with a headache because my neck is out of whack because of how my ponytail or braid lays while i sleep.



This. To keep mine from tangling and pulling I have to gather it into a ponytail at the top of my head so it shoots straight up like a fat genie. Not caring how crazy your hair looks at night is one benefit to sleeping alone lol.

Went and looked at one of your paysite board pictures to see your hair long, and I think it looks beautiful either way.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 14, 2009)

I do mine that way too rainy, it looks funny but hey it gets the job done.
Doesn't look too bad when you take it down in the morning kinda fluffy.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 14, 2009)

I too put it at the top of my head but last night it kept waking me up and hurting my neck/head. So i just wonder if it's time to take it off.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 14, 2009)

I know what you mean if mine gets past the bottom of my boobs it needs to go.Too much trouble at that length.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 15, 2009)

all right gals...now i've done it...i am trying to grow out my hair but the stuff in front was at that weird 'too short to tuck behind your ears but too long to really curl' stage...so i did it...i gave myself bangs...haven't had actual bangs in a decade or so...lol. 

tomorrow when it is not a flat disaster after a long day i will take a pic to share...

so far don't hate it..so yah :happy:


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 15, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I too put it at the top of my head but last night it kept waking me up and hurting my neck/head. So i just wonder if it's time to take it off.


 
the length in the pic above looked great on you! it would still be long enough to pull back if need be but is short enough to move and have some bouce! i vote go for it!


----------



## rainyday (Sep 15, 2009)

Tracii said:


> I do mine that way too rainy, it looks funny but hey it gets the job done.
> Doesn't look too bad when you take it down in the morning kinda fluffy.



That's true. It does kind of pouf it a little.




bobbleheaddoll said:


> all right gals...now i've done it...i am trying to grow out my hair but the stuff in front was at that weird 'too short to tuck behind your ears but too long to really curl' stage...so i did it...i gave myself bangs...haven't had actual bangs in a decade or so...lol



I'm curious to see the difference. That stage is _so_ hard to get past. When I was in high school and tried to go bangless a friend of mine told me I looked like a peeled onion that way (she meant it with love, honest lol), and I've always half suspected she was right. But I've been thinking of risking it and trying it again.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 16, 2009)

took this one with my cam 30 seconds ago...hair is a bit messy (late and it rained here today) but you get the idea 

View attachment Image14.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks OK so far just a tweak here and there is all you need.
I do miss having bangs sometimes.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 18, 2009)

What a coincidence. I got my bangs done again  Oh, how i've missed them.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 18, 2009)

krismiss said:


> What a coincidence. I got my bangs done again  Oh, how i've missed them.


Krissy, that darker hair shade looks really striking with your coloring. Lovely! Love the cut, too, very fun and feminine.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 18, 2009)

Soo cute I like it.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 18, 2009)

You two are SO cute with the bangs! *jealous* Bangs work so well with shorter wavy/curly hair - it adds to the loose, funky, feminine look. Lovely!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm giong to go for it. Cut 12 inches of my hair either tonight or tomorrow. I will be posting pics when i get it done.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 18, 2009)

krismiss said:


> What a coincidence. I got my bangs done again  Oh, how i've missed them.


 
i love your bangs...you look great!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 18, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm giong to go for it. Cut 12 inches of my hair either tonight or tomorrow. I will be posting pics when i get it done.


 
yeah! can't wait to see...


----------



## QueenB (Sep 18, 2009)

i love your hair color & cut, krissmiss. so cute!


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2009)

Lovely cut and colour Krismiss. It suits you and brings out your eyes.



krismiss said:


> What a coincidence. I got my bangs done again  Oh, how i've missed them.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 18, 2009)

krismiss said:


> What a coincidence. I got my bangs done again  Oh, how i've missed them.



Super cute looking! I am envious of your curly hair


----------



## Weeze (Sep 18, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> Super cute looking! I am envious of your curly hair



Don't envy. That is the result of WAY too much struggle with a curling iron and tousle me softly from herbal essences 

Thanks everyone!! I love it


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 19, 2009)

I did it. It's a lot shorter than i told her to do but it's cute and it'll grow out to what i want soon enough  I can't believe how short it is!!


----------



## Tania (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks great, Megan.


----------



## Teleute (Sep 20, 2009)

I love it! The shorter hair totally suits you.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 20, 2009)

Tania said:


> Looks great, Megan.





Teleute said:


> I love it! The shorter hair totally suits you.



Thanks  I am going to have to get used to it. I'm hoping i wont wake up with a headache anymore from my neck being out of whack. Next I'm considering changing the color up a bit either with a brighter red or maybe some highlights.


----------



## Friday (Sep 20, 2009)

I always wanted Lucy hair but I could never carry it off.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks good on you. And so does your outfit...


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 20, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I did it. It's a lot shorter than i told her to do but it's cute and it'll grow out to what i want soon enough  I can't believe how short it is!!



The shorter hair looks great.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 20, 2009)

Megan, your hair looks fantastic! It takes years off of your face!  You don't look a day over 25.


----------



## Paul (Sep 20, 2009)

Megan I love the hair. The top (and its colour ) suits you and makes for a truly pretty woman.



HottiMegan said:


> I did it. It's a lot shorter than i told her to do but it's cute and it'll grow out to what i want soon enough  I can't believe how short it is!!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Sep 20, 2009)

megan your hair turned out so cute! the length is great!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have to get used to it yet. It was nice not having to spend 5 minutes combing out the tangles this morning and i woke without a headache!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2009)

For the first time in my life, I have absolutely no clue what to do with my hair.


----------



## Crystal (Sep 23, 2009)

katorade said:


> For the first time in my life, I have absolutely no clue what to do with my hair.



Jet black.


----------



## Tracii (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG Megan the shorter hair looks great.You look uber fab as always anyway, the top rocks too.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 10, 2009)

Okay, Megan's darling new cut inspired me to make a big hair change myself today. My hair was really long, about halfway down my back, with a perm growing out and no discernible style. I realized recently that I'd become one of those people who is growing their hair just.... I don't know, for the sake of having long hair, I guess, not because it actually is something that complements her appearance (and it does work well for some people! Just not me). And not only that, but I actually really dislike having very long hair; it's uncomfortable and bugs me, and I end up wearing it pinned up 99% of the time, which kind of completely defeats the point of having long hair in the first place. 

So I found a new salon and new stylist and today was liberated from 6-8" of my hair, and got a sassy new style which I love.  And not only did I get it cut, I got it highlighted/lowlighted, eeep!! The stylist (who was new to me, but was really outstanding; she's got a devoted new client in me) used my natural strawberry blonde color as a base, and added some deeper, more vibrant red and some blonde highlights to give it some more dimension (haha) and visual interest, and while I absolutely love my natural color, I am completely _smitten_ with this new, more intense shade. 

So pics! The first is my "before", from about two months ago. 







*And after!*
















The "after" pics aren't great, so I'll try to get better to post soon, so you can see the nifty layering action and more color detail. But you get the idea! :happy:


----------



## rainyday (Oct 10, 2009)

I actually said, "Wow!" out loud when I got to the after pic. That cut/color looks amazing on you! Perfect, perfect choice.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 10, 2009)

rainyday said:


> I actually said, "Wow!" out loud when I got to the after pic. That cut/color looks amazing on you! Perfect, perfect choice.



i did the same thing, and i also agree completely!


----------



## katorade (Oct 11, 2009)

Hawtness, Carrie! You actually look at least 5 years younger than your before pic. Not that you actually looked your age anyway. You don't even look MY age. I'd rep you, but now I kind of hate you.

















I keed, I keed. Must spread rep around.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 11, 2009)

rainyday said:


> I actually said, "Wow!" out loud when I got to the after pic. That cut/color looks amazing on you! Perfect, perfect choice.





QueenB said:


> i did the same thing, and i also agree completely!


"Wow" is good!! Very good! Thank you both so much! :happy:



katorade said:


> Hawtness, Carrie! You actually look at least 5 years younger than your before pic. Not that you actually looked your age anyway. You don't even look MY age. I'd rep you, but now I kind of hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, yes, the spite-inspiring hairstyle, every girl's dream and aspiration. Eeeexcellent.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 11, 2009)

Carrie, as a lifelong total sucker for freckles I think any style that reveals even one more freck of frecklicious hotness is fabulous! Beehives are good, as are shaved heads but I think your choice suits you beautifully. :smitten: Perfect for teasing with quick glimpses of the shoulder and neck freckles (2nd hottest kind, btw). :eat2: :blush:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 11, 2009)

All the purdy, purdy ladies in this thread. I :wubuims women!

Happy to be nappy! :happy:













my locs are actually past my shoulders, but I have my loctician put them into bantu knots (it's a laborous and meticulous process) that I leave in for about a day or two. I take them down and do a bit of seperating the curls and...voila! I'm left with a head full of ringlets for about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to boing your curls.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 11, 2009)

I love your new haircut Carrie! That's the length i wanted but she cut a bit short  I like the coloring too. I haven't had my hair professionally colored in like 10 years 

Ash i have always loved your hair. It's really cute


----------



## Tania (Oct 11, 2009)

I love your hair, Carrie!

Ash, your curled locs are awesome and they totally suit your personality!


----------



## Paul (Oct 11, 2009)

WOW! I love the new cut and colour.



Carrie said:


> Okay, Megan's darling new cut inspired me to make a big hair change myself today. My hair was really long, about halfway down my back, with a perm growing out and no discernible style. I realized recently that I'd become one of those people who is growing their hair just.... I don't know, for the sake of having long hair, I guess, not because it actually is something that complements her appearance (and it does work well for some people! Just not me). And not only that, but I actually really dislike having very long hair; it's uncomfortable and bugs me, and I end up wearing it pinned up 99% of the time, which kind of completely defeats the point of having long hair in the first place.
> 
> So I found a new salon and new stylist and today was liberated from 6-8" of my hair, and got a sassy new style which I love.  And not only did I get it cut, I got it highlighted/lowlighted, eeep!! The stylist (who was new to me, but was really outstanding; she's got a devoted new client in me) used my natural strawberry blonde color as a base, and added some deeper, more vibrant red and some blonde highlights to give it some more dimension (haha) and visual interest, and while I absolutely love my natural color, I am completely _smitten_ with this new, more intense shade.
> 
> ...


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 12, 2009)

I love seeing the hair pictures! I hope to share some soon. I have only had a professional haircut once since 2004... attack of the broke grad student. 

My other two haircuts were 2006 when I had the flu and was tired of my hair making me hot, so I ponytailed it, took a disposable razor and hacked it off (honestly, very cute and flippy, people were impressed) and the other was last summer, also too hot, scissors... not so great ackshully.

So, needless to say, I'm overdue. I've been considering bangs (haven't had any since 7th grade!!!!) I also found my very first white (not gray, but full-on, silver Santa Claus white) hairs last year. I immediately panicked and pulled them all out... but wouldn't you know they grew back and brought friends? I still have mini panic attacks every time I see them...

Time to get those puppies dyed to match their ancestors.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Oct 12, 2009)

Also, thought I could give rep, but I can't... Ash, commented over on the other thread too, but love the hair (and your smile), you so remind me of a dear friend!!

Carrie, love the cut and color. Has it been easy to keep it styled that way? I'd like to try something similar but am afraid of a big fuzz up.


----------



## Friday (Oct 12, 2009)

Carrie, the new cut is sexay and the color is to die for. I've always wanted red hair but just don't have the coloring for it. I noticed last time I went that the lady that does mine is sneaking a little more mahogany into the color every time I go. It's more of a purpley/winey/burgandy/cool red which is the only way I could go red and she's trying to sneak it up on me because I told her I'm too old to carry off a color not truly found in nature. LOL I'll let her do it until someone looks at me and says 'Do you know your hair is purple?'.

Ash, you were beautiful when your hair was long and you're beautiful with it loc'ed. I'm not sure you could be not beautiful if you tried.

4Chat, the worst thing about going straight to white is we look like we have a bunch of crazy, invisible spiders in our hair!


----------



## katorade (Oct 12, 2009)

Friday said:


> Carrie, the new cut is sexay and the color is to die for. I've always wanted red hair but just don't have the coloring for it. I noticed last time I went that the lady that does mine is sneaking a little more mahogany into the color every time I go. It's more of a purpley/winey/burgandy/cool red which is the only way I could go red and she's trying to sneak it up on me because I told her I'm too old to carry off a color not truly found in nature. LOL I'll let her do it until someone looks at me and says 'Do you know your hair is purple?'.
> 
> Ash, you were beautiful when your hair was long and you're beautiful with it loc'ed. I'm not sure you could be not beautiful if you tried.
> 
> 4Chat, the worst thing about going straight to white is we look like we have a bunch of crazy, invisible spiders in our hair!



Are you kidding? You could toootally pull off red hair! All that matters is the hue and shade. For instance, I look ridiculous with the deeper, winey reds, but I have been a few shades of warmer, coppery reds that I loved. The other key to it is never getting a monochromatic color. Highlights and lowlights are KEY if you're not a natural red head.

In your profile pic, your hair already looks a little reddish, but that could be my monitor/the flash. I think you'd look fantastic as a redhead with those icy eyes.


----------



## Friday (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you Katorade. I feel 10 years younger. :happy:

What I really want is flaming red hair. That gorgeous, coppery shade you can spot in a crowd of 10,000 people. Unfortunately, that is a shade I could never pull off. I've accidentally gone somewhat red when dying my own hair (always went brassy on me) and it always makes me look sallow. I like my winey hair though. I just don't know how much further Debbie (the hair lady) wants to nudge me.


----------



## Tracii (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks great Carrie smokin' hot too.Great color on you as well.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 29, 2009)

love everyone's cute hair. tempted to post pics of my new hair on this thread. it's quite short again and oh so swoopy. I feel so much more attractive again.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 29, 2009)

You ladies all look so great! I'm feeling inspired to maybe cut some bangs, since you all look so dang cute in them!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 29, 2009)

Here's my query: Anybody tried the Instyler?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 1, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Here's my query: Anybody tried the Instyler?



Liz, I haven't tried it but I thought you might like to read the reviews here.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 1, 2009)

ValentineBBW said:


> Liz, I haven't tried it but I thought you might like to read the reviews here.


Wow, that was really helpful, B--thank you very much. I may gamble on this thing--as long as I can return it!!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 1, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Wow, that was really helpful, B--thank you very much. I may gamble on this thing--as long as I can return it!!



If you buy it from there, you have until 01/31/10 to return it because of the holiday season, normally its just 30 days.

I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Tau (Nov 10, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> All the purdy, purdy ladies in this thread. I :wubuims women!
> 
> Happy to be nappy! :happy:
> 
> ...



I LOVE your locks. The texture looks amazing - and they're so beautifully thick. I've toyed with the idea once or twice but I haven't committed. I've got my 'fro back though *beams* I look ridiculously hot, even if I do say so myself


----------



## Teleute (Nov 10, 2009)

....and you need to prove it to us, with pictures of your fro! 

I kind of have a weakness for the fro. I don't even know what it is. It looks so natural and wild and.... I dunno, I guess primal is the appropriate word. Ubersexy would be the even BETTER word  It's not even just on black women - my mom has red curly hair, and I LOVED it when she wore it all fro'd out. It looked totally badass.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 10, 2009)

wahhh i tried a new medium red hair color and it's like burgundy. I don't like it!! How long between at home colorings can one correct a mistake?! I want naturally occurring red. Not fakey fakey look


----------



## Teleute (Nov 10, 2009)

Eeeeep! I've always gotten mine done professionally because I'm terrified of screwing it up, but this article has some really good advice for handling color disasters. Good luck!


----------



## Tau (Nov 11, 2009)

Teleute said:


> ....and you need to prove it to us, with pictures of your fro!
> 
> I kind of have a weakness for the fro. I don't even know what it is. It looks so natural and wild and.... I dunno, I guess primal is the appropriate word. Ubersexy would be the even BETTER word  It's not even just on black women - my mom has red curly hair, and I LOVED it when she wore it all fro'd out. It looked totally badass.



Soon, I promise  I'd do it now but I just got weave in today for a friends wedding. When that's gone I shall present my little fro! And i know what you mean about how badass they are. One of the best fro's I've ever seen was on this ridiculously hot blonde boy who a friend and I stalked at a wedding. His hair was a thing of beauty


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok.. so my sister is a hairdresser and she always does my colours.. but she has been in Europe traveling for the last 2 1/2 months... so I finally had to go to a different hairdresser to get my roots done... and I also got them to curl it for tonight, going out to celebrate my birthday... so here are the before and after pics. 
View attachment 72945

View attachment 72946
As you can see it was getting pretty dire... with the lovely dark strip coming through at the roots. 
View attachment 72948

View attachment 72947
This is it.... My sisters friend did it at her old work. I got foils around my face and in my part..... I usually get a half head of foils but this works fine until my sister comes back.... lol..


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 14, 2009)

Your hair looks lovely hun....I am loving the colour. Have a good time tonight!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2009)

I sort of fixed my purple disaster. I put a more orangy red on top of it and it's way dark but looks MUCH better:


----------



## Teleute (Nov 18, 2009)

You know, with a little makeup, that would look super dramatic and hot! Nice save on the color, that kind of thing can be really scary. 

Aust99, your hair is gorgeous! :wubu: Your sister does a fantastic job.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 18, 2009)

I sure do look paler with teh dark hair. My blond eyelashes dont even begin to compete with the dark hair. I don't do makeup most of the time because Alex puts his hands on my face all the time and don't want to look like a raccoon by the end of the day. He likes to play with my eyelashes for some reason. Maybe because they tickle


----------



## Teleute (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, the dark hair does make you look paler, but I don't think it's bad! I didn't mean like an everyday kind of thing with the makeup, I've just got this idea of a totally hot vampy dress-up day that would take full advantage of your dramatic haircolor


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 19, 2009)

I think you did a great job in fixing your hair color...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 21, 2009)

Just got a haircut today, and I think this is the first time I've had bangs since the 80s. And, now I need to buy a hair dryer so I can actually style my hair...

I like it pretty well, but definitely still have to get used to it. The first one is the before picture (in my car on the way to the salon), and the others are after I got home. If anyone has bangs suggestions, I'm open. I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 21, 2009)

womanforconversation said:


> Just got a haircut today, and I think this is the first time I've had bangs since the 80s. And, now I need to buy a hair dryer so I can actually style my hair...
> 
> I like it pretty well, but definitely still have to get used to it. The first one is the before picture (in my car on the way to the salon), and the others are after I got home. If anyone has bangs suggestions, I'm open. I have no idea what I'm doing.


Cute, cute, and cute!! Also sassy. In a fun/fresh/young way, not in a Jackee/"Maaaaarrrry!" kind of way. 

In other words, CUTE.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, looks very good on you...


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 23, 2009)

Ol' strawberry blonde hair:





New wham bam pow, that shiz is RED hair:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 28, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I sort of fixed my purple disaster. I put a more orangy red on top of it and it's way dark but looks MUCH better:



I'm really liking this hair colour on you. It suits your complexion very well. :smitten:


I'm kinda bored with my hair. I want something different. 

Part of my wants long hair, but I don't know if I have the patience to grow it out right now.

I found two short styles that I like... I'm also considering going blonde.


----------



## Tau (Dec 1, 2009)

Aust99 said:


> Ok.. so my sister is a hairdresser and she always does my colours.. but she has been in Europe traveling for the last 2 1/2 months... so I finally had to go to a different hairdresser to get my roots done... and I also got them to curl it for tonight, going out to celebrate my birthday... so here are the before and after pics.
> View attachment 72945
> 
> View attachment 72946
> ...



Ooooo! Lovely!


----------



## Tau (Dec 1, 2009)

Hottie Megan - that colour is fantastic - its just so deliciously dramatic. Good fix!

womanofconversation - the bangs totally work for you!

Gingembre!!! I want that hair! That is such a fabulous look :smitten:

Below my new hair which I LOVE! Its going soon though - just a ton of work to keep looking really good and attachments in my opinion are meant to be less trouble than my real hair, not more  

View attachment IMG_0577 - Copy.JPG


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 1, 2009)

Tau said:


> Hottie Megan - that colour is fantastic - its just so deliciously dramatic. Good fix!
> 
> womanofconversation - the bangs totally work for you!
> 
> ...



You look lovely Tau, so pretty...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 2, 2009)

Tau said:


> womanofconversation - the bangs totally work for you!



Thanks! I've started wearing them in a side swept way instead, I like it a lot better. It's a hard adjustment to bangs! 

Your hair looks beautiful too! What a great picture -- the hair, the expression, everything! Totally sexy.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 2, 2009)

Looks good on you...


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tau said:


> Ooooo! Lovely!



Thanks Tau... I love how glossy your hair looks... :happy:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 10, 2009)

Got my hair re-colored/cut, and it's shorter than I wanted--at my instigation (yah, I'm an idjit). It will never look this nice again unless hairdresser follows me around and blows it out every two days. And it's also right at chin line, which is not always the best look for those of us with the ever uncoolly fat jowls and chins. HOWEVER. She did an amazing job, my hair looks fab, I think it will grow out great, be easy to keep healthy in the harsh winter. I'm having fun flipping it around. The main problem will probably be keeping my neck warm!
Pardon the tacky-ass beauty school clip in photo 4 .


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 10, 2009)

Looking good Liz!!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, Becky


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 11, 2009)

Liz, I love the colour! And the cut is beautiful. Keep thinking to get mine done.


----------



## Proner (Dec 12, 2009)

Before and after... love my new haircut  

View attachment DSCN3207.JPG


View attachment DSCN3475.JPG


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 12, 2009)

Proner said:


> Before and after... love my new haircut



To me you're hot in either picture! But the new look is definitely a good change - edgy!


----------



## Proner (Dec 12, 2009)

Gingembre said:


> To me you're hot in either picture! But the new look is definitely a good change - edgy!



Thank you Gingembre ... I need to change I'm happy you like it.


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok... it was *well* overdue so I got my hair did'.:happy: My sister is my hairdresser and she was away traveling for a long time so my hair got a bit out of hand... 

I got about three inches cut off to make it healthy again and I had a full head of foils done in brown and blond. I like the result, it feels healthy and I think it looks fine. 

Here are the pics. Please don't mind the no makeup look....eeek!
View attachment 76375
View attachment 76376

View attachment 76377
View attachment 76378

Trying to show the camera the colours... sorry, only webcam pics. My camera has no battery power.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 10, 2010)

I love the cut Natalie, it looks fantastic...suits you hon


----------



## LovelyLiz (Feb 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I love the cut Natalie, it looks fantastic...suits you hon



I agree! The colors are great too. You're lovely.


----------



## jeff7005 (Feb 10, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ok... it was *well* overdue so I got my hair did'.:happy: My sister is my hairdresser and she was away traveling for a long time so my hair got a bit out of hand...
> 
> I got about three inches cut off to make it healthy again and I had a full head of foils done in brown and blond. I like the result, it feels healthy and I think it looks fine.
> 
> ...



your one hot auz:smitten:
great hair


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 11, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I love the cut Natalie, it looks fantastic...suits you hon





mcbeth said:


> I agree! The colors are great too. You're lovely.





jeff7005 said:


> your one hot auz:smitten:
> great hair




Thanks very much... It was well overdue... I like the colour and I am getting used to the cat.. lol, I have had to use pins in my hair to hold the now shorter bits... lol


----------



## Carrie (Feb 11, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ok... it was *well* overdue so I got my hair did'.:happy: My sister is my hairdresser and she was away traveling for a long time so my hair got a bit out of hand...


Oooh, very pretty! Did you sister do this? She's really good, it looks great!


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Carrie said:


> Oooh, very pretty! Did you sister do this? She's really good, it looks great!



Thanks... yeah, she just got back from her travels so she has hooked me up with the haircuts and all... thank god!!


----------



## JMCGB (Feb 12, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ok... it was *well* overdue so I got my hair did'.:happy: My sister is my hairdresser and she was away traveling for a long time so my hair got a bit out of hand...
> 
> I got about three inches cut off to make it healthy again and I had a full head of foils done in brown and blond. I like the result, it feels healthy and I think it looks fine.



Fine??? Your hair looks amazing!!! Tell your sister she is quite the hairstylist. :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 13, 2010)

:wubu:awww... too many compliments in this thread.. thanks!!


----------



## Star Struck (Feb 13, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Ok... it was *well* overdue so I got my hair did'.:happy: My sister is my hairdresser and she was away traveling for a long time so my hair got a bit out of hand...
> 
> I got about three inches cut off to make it healthy again and I had a full head of foils done in brown and blond. I like the result, it feels healthy and I think it looks fine.
> 
> ...



ohhh! I like, it looks great


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had my natural color now for almost three years but I'm jonesing to dye it. Black is way too harsh, I'm way too fair skinned. I was thinking of highlights, but they always seems brassy. 

Here's a photo of my natural hair color. it's a medium brown verging on light brown, I have naturally very dark brown eyes as well. I've been told I'm crazy for wanting to dye it, but I feel the need to do so.







everyone looks damn smashing in this thread, quite inspiring.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 20, 2010)

MissToodles said:


> I've had my natural color now for almost three years but I'm jonesing to dye it. Black is way too harsh, I'm way too fair skinned. I was thinking of highlights, but they always seems brassy.
> 
> Here's a photo of my natural hair color. it's a medium brown verging on light brown, I have naturally very dark brown eyes as well. I've been told I'm crazy for wanting to dye it, but I feel the need to do so.
> 
> ...


I think caramel highlights and maybe some other color lowlights would be great.

Or, as it's already a fantastic color, maybe just one of those rinses. Can't remember what it's called..it just makes your color look fresh and new without actually having to change it.

It looks great as is..but I can understand the need for something different.

I want to get my hair did...even going darker the last time, the color faded and my roots are SERIOUS. lol


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 20, 2010)

I think your hair colour is lovely... If your up for a change, how about changing the cut?? Thats as good as changing the colour... 

Or... as my hair is similar to yours naturally, have a look up in the thread ^^^ at my hair and if you like it, it's just brown and blond foils mixed in together... you could skip the brown as you have that already (I had to go back to it) and get some really fine foils put through.


----------



## Hathor (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a lot of grey coming in, so I decided to go heavy on the highlights and try blonde for awhile. I go again in a couple weeks to get even blonder. 

First time I ever highlighted. =D 

View attachment me-newcolor-small2-smile-supersmall.jpg


----------



## Hathor (Feb 24, 2010)

Tau said:


> My braids, which I adore! I went for red and blond to help bring on summer



How long does it take to have the braids put in? I love the red color. =D


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 24, 2010)

Hathor said:


> I have a lot of grey coming in, so I decided to go heavy on the highlights and try blonde for awhile. I go again in a couple weeks to get even blonder.
> 
> First time I ever highlighted. =D



I love your cut...short bobs are sooo cute. That blonde colour is really pretty too


----------



## mel (Feb 26, 2010)

before and after (as of yesterday) 

View attachment before.jpg


View attachment haircut 2-25-2010 small.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 27, 2010)

Love love love it!!! It looks amazing!!!! Jealous of the cute cut.


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 27, 2010)

Yup, I really love the cut too....it suits you mel!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Feb 27, 2010)

Very cute Mel! Frames your face beautifully. A good change.


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 27, 2010)

My new red look! What do you think? I was getting tired of the blackish look.

Before:







After:


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2010)

Everyone looks so nice with their new "do's".
Aust you look great the cut is fab on you.
I started parting mine more to one side and got a trim so I'm happy with it.Need to re-do my highlights they are growing out.
Dragon's pearl I love that red its awesome!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 28, 2010)

TheDragonsPearl said:


> My new red look! What do you think? I was getting tired of the blackish look.



Hon, it looks stunning!


----------



## BigCutieAnya (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks ladies! Yes, I think I have decided I am in *love* with it! I think it makes me look more my age. I am 23 and I think the black made me look about 10 yrs older. LOLS...You should see it in pigtails! Its funny...I look about 15 like that. Made hubby raise his brow when I came out of the bathroom with pigtails.


----------



## mel (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks you guys 

dragonpearl....i like it..plus that color is supposed to be the "IN" color for the spring..i am diggin it


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 23, 2010)

Got my hair highlighted today. Since my hair naturally is so dark, we have to lighten over about 2-3 visits. What do you think? This is visit 1. 

View attachment DSCF0513.JPG


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 23, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Got my hair highlighted today. Since my hair naturally is so dark, we have to lighten over about 2-3 visits. What do you think? This is visit 1.




Very pretty!!


----------



## mel (Mar 23, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Got my hair highlighted today. Since my hair naturally is so dark, we have to lighten over about 2-3 visits. What do you think? This is visit 1.



I like it! It looks really good


----------



## Weeze (May 8, 2010)

i got my hurr did.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 8, 2010)

Weeze said:


> i got my hurr did.



Love it! Your hair has great body and color. (AND...nice boobage. HOT! )


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 8, 2010)

this is my hair recently - I like it long.


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 9, 2010)

sandie- your hair looks so lovely and healthy and thick- very jealous!


----------



## succubus_dxb (Aug 1, 2010)

sooo i've got a fringe now....first time ever- still a bit undecided! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-08-01 at 13.58.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Aug 1, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> sooo i've got a fringe now....first time ever- still a bit undecided!


It's super cute! Very soft-sexy.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 1, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Got my hair highlighted today. Since my hair naturally is so dark, we have to lighten over about 2-3 visits. What do you think? This is visit 1.



I know this is an older post, but I just thought I'd opine that I love the highlights and think you look fab in green. It really works with your complexion and hair color.



Weeze said:


> i got my hurr did.



Absolutely adorable! I love shorter hair.

I tend to go through stages with my hair. I've always generally had a bob of some sort, at least for the past 10 years. I've gone through periods of having shorter or longer hair in the past, but I usually return to the general bob shape, so that's kind of where I stay. In the past 3-4 years, though, I've gone through periods of getting my bangs cut, getting sick of them, and then growing them out...only to get sick of the growing-out process right near the end, and getting my bangs cut again. Then I go through the whole process all over. I'm just about at the end of the growing-out process now and I've been thinking about getting my bangs cut, but so far I've convinced myself to let them be. I'm apparently never satisfied.

Here's some pics of the process:

Bob 2007







Bangs 2007-08 (with reading glasses)






Growing-out process 2008 (this was taken on my way out for new years eve; hence the flower hair thing). Oviously, I have no idea how to style my hair. 






New haircut, early 2008. As a belated xmas gift for myself, I went to a well-recommended salon in my area with the idea of a tune-up for my hair. The stylist pretty accurately re-created the picture I'd brought with me, but she had to use a straightening iron on it to get it to look this sleek. My hair usually has much more of a mind of it's own. This pic was straight from the salon, after the straightening iron.






During the growing out process, I got so sick of my hair, I got some blunt bangs cut in. Thus, bangs 2009:






...Which have since finally grown out to where we are today...
This was the growing-out process as of January this year:






...and a recent pic of me in shades to show how far I've come:






Right back to the beginning. :doh:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 1, 2010)

I lovelovelove to experiment with my hair. Whether that's style or colour or both, I don't care  I like being nuts when it comes to my hair!

So... here's a recent look... PURPLE HAIRRRRR!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 1, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I lovelovelove to experiment with my hair. Whether that's style or colour or both, I don't care  I like being nuts when it comes to my hair!
> 
> So... here's a recent look... PURPLE HAIRRRRR!!!



Girlfriend your hair is fierce! I lovvveeeee it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 2, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I lovelovelove to experiment with my hair. Whether that's style or colour or both, I don't care  I like being nuts when it comes to my hair!
> 
> So... here's a recent look... PURPLE HAIRRRRR!!!



LOVE that purple hair!! You got a great color with it! Last time i went for purple, my friends called me Barney for weeks


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 2, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> sooo i've got a fringe now....first time ever- still a bit undecided!


Can't rep you but your hair looks tre chic'...

Looks lovely hun... we're fringe twins....


----------



## sarie (Aug 2, 2010)

my hair has been the same for some time now, but the progression is reasonably drastic so i'll share :>








succubus_dxb said:


> sooo i've got a fringe now....first time ever- still a bit undecided!


_lovelove_ the fringe! it took me so long to finally cut bangs but i was so happy when i did. i hope you get used to it, because your hair looks fantastic :>


----------



## Filly (Aug 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I lovelovelove to experiment with my hair. Whether that's style or colour or both, I don't care  I like being nuts when it comes to my hair!
> 
> So... here's a recent look... PURPLE HAIRRRRR!!!



Love it!!! i like how there are a few shades of purple. It looks fantastic!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2010)

My new shoulder length bob, 70ish style


----------



## cherylharrell (Aug 13, 2010)

That looks really good on you...


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 13, 2010)

cherylharrell said:


> That looks really good on you...





Thanks Cheryl!


----------



## Filly (Aug 14, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> My new shoulder length bob, 70ish style



So CUTE!!!


----------



## adasiyan (Aug 14, 2010)

hey guys,

mines not so much of a new do - just a new colouring.. tis now jet black as opposed to the icky reddish brown that i have naturally.
the bathroom is now black speckled!

huzzah for my trusty ol' webcam.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 14, 2010)

adasiyan said:


> hey guys,
> 
> mines not so much of a new do - just a new colouring.. tis now jet black as opposed to the icky reddish brown that i have naturally.
> the bathroom is now black speckled!
> ...



Looks beautiful! Is your hair naturally straight, too? or did you straighten it?


----------



## wtchmel (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is a hair photo, not a new 'do' just a photo. growing out the dye. so it's half gray half blonde,lol

View attachment me2.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 16, 2010)

adasiyan said:


> hey guys,
> 
> mines not so much of a new do - just a new colouring.. tis now jet black as opposed to the icky reddish brown that i have naturally.
> the bathroom is now black speckled!
> ...


 I noticed how lovely and straight it is too... :happy:



wtchmel said:


> Here is a hair photo, not a new 'do' just a photo. growing out the dye. so it's half gray half blonde,lol
> 
> View attachment 83522


Your hair looks so lovely with that wave in it. :happy:


----------



## adasiyan (Aug 18, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Looks beautiful! Is your hair naturally straight, too? or did you straighten it?



Its straightened wiht my trusty ghd - It goes all boofy and super curly if i don't nip it in the bud before it dries completely


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 1, 2010)

I darkened my hair for a change of pace. I'm thinking of hitting the local beauty school to get some on the cheap highlights to go with this new color


----------



## Paul (Sep 1, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> I darkened my hair for a change of pace. I'm thinking of hitting the local beauty school to get some on the cheap highlights to go with this new color



HottieMegan You hair looks awesome! I like the darker colour.


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## sarie (Sep 9, 2010)

i finally got hot rollers! i played with them last night. it's not exactly the look i'm going for, but my hair is so pin straight that i get super excited about curls - similar to the six year old version of myself. anyway, here's my first try. 

let the seriousface lionhairs ensue 

View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 9, 2010)

sarie said:


> i finally got hot rollers! i played with them last night. it's not exactly the look i'm going for, but my hair is so pin straight that i get super excited about curls - similar to the six year old version of myself. anyway, here's my first try.
> 
> let the seriousface lionhairs ensue



OH MY GOSH! BEAUTIFUL!!!!! If this loveliness is what happens on your first try, I can't imagine what will be by the 10th try. I love the texture - and the color of your hair. Really nice look!

But what look are you going for?


----------



## Jes (Sep 9, 2010)

i loved and miss my hot rollers. seriously. I would leave them in 'til cool and then unpin, let the rollers fall into the sink unaided, and then literally not touch my hair 'til i was out the door or longer. My hair stayed curled all day. Nice. Yours looks FAB.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 9, 2010)

100% in with the hot rollers love. I have some of the world's finest, straightest hair, and they work magic in my hair, when I go to the trouble to use them. 

Sarie, you look really beautiful!! So glad you like the results.


----------



## Tanuki (Sep 9, 2010)

sarie said:


> i finally got hot rollers! i played with them last night. it's not exactly the look i'm going for, but my hair is so pin straight that i get super excited about curls - similar to the six year old version of myself. anyway, here's my first try.
> 
> let the seriousface lionhairs ensue



 Absolutely beautiful! If I had a gene in a lamp this is how my hair would look!

Talking of my hair... I need idears, I am in desperate need of a cut and a style and all round hair make over... but have no idea how I want it, I kinda need an androgynous style right now as im not full time female yet, witch makes it even harder >.<

Any tips suggestions to style and colour welcome!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks gorgeous, Sarie! I think I'm gonna have to get me some hot rollers. I can't use a curling iron to save my life, but I think I could learn to manage hot rollers. And it might mean that I don't have to wet my hair and blow dry it *every* single morning before I go to work. I could just run a comb through it, put it in rollers and give it some style without needing a blow dry. I like this idea.

My mom's housemate, who is in her late 70s, has used hot rollers in her hair every day nearly all her life. I will say it's fried her hair fairly badly, although her hair isn't as horrible as it might have been since she stopped coloring it over 15 years ago. She uses hot rollers and then teases her hair into the same helmet bubble she's had since I was a kid. I don't think my hair would be that bad, though, if I don't use hot rollers ever day.


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 10, 2010)

The hot rollers hairdo looks so good on you. I've slept in some after they have cooled down so the set would stay in overnight. I don't use them much as I don't wanna fry my hair. I use sponge rollers alot...


----------



## sarie (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks so much, everyone! I will say that it would be way cooler if I had someone to place them for me because it is indeed a somewhat tedious process. the results are fun, though, so I will continue to experiment! 

mcbeth: I want something a bit more 'wavy' in a way. the curls do fall into place after time, but theyre almost a bit too 'ringlety'. fortunately I have some hair stylist friends who are going to assist me with getting the look! I'll keep you updated :>

tanuki Kimberly: can we see a current hair photo? apologies if theres one in this thread already! I'm
on my phone and its not super easy to navigate. I loveeee an androgynous cut! I'll find some pictures for you :>

thirtiesgirl: I totally suck at curling irons too, yet I was craving curl so I thought this would be good for me. you should totally get a set! I got mine for around 20usd at target!

cherylharrell: I'm a bit paranoid about frying my hair as well. keep in mind that there are a lot of products that protect from heat. I use Paul mitchells hot off the press :>

thanks again, all <3


----------



## sarie (Sep 10, 2010)

eek! double post.


----------



## sarie (Sep 11, 2010)

ok soooo if anyone goes to a paul mitchell focus salon or knows of one in their area - you _must_ have the new keratriplex treatment done. it's part of their awapuhi, wild ginger line. i had it done yesterday and it made my hair oh so silky smooth and shiny! i usually don't use hair ties and just put my hair in a knot if i want to get it out of my face, and my knots won't stay! 

check this shine (and don't make fun of my roots!)!!! 

View attachment shine!.JPG


----------



## adasiyan (Sep 25, 2010)

I did it!
I got bangs, for he first time in my life... now i need to try and train my cowlick to go away so it sits right 

daytime pic






nighttime pic


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 25, 2010)

Welcome to the bangs club!!! They look great!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 25, 2010)

Adasyian ~ looking very cool. I love the bangs. I've been considering getting bangs cut again, too. I have the same problem with the cowlick, though. It tends to create separation in my bangs right where my part is, so my bangs never end up laying flat and straight. Damn annoying.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 25, 2010)

adasiyan said:


> I did it!
> I got bangs, for he first time in my life... now i need to try and train my cowlick to go away so it sits right
> 
> daytime pic
> nighttime pic



They look great! I love the long, straight dark hair and bangs look on you. It suits you really well.

(Also, who is the mystery person behind you?)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2010)

I just got my hair cut. It's a shaggy mohawk. I'm not really pleased with the turnout, but I got what I paid for, really (it was 13$ plus tax.) 

I can't wait for it to grow out a bit so I can get it done properly.


----------



## adasiyan (Sep 25, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> They look great! I love the long, straight dark hair and bangs look on you. It suits you really well.
> 
> (Also, who is the mystery person behind you?)



thanks guys 
gosh i looked scary this morning when i woke up - the bangs were standing on end!
the mysterious man behind me in the pic is my husband


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 25, 2010)

sarie said:


> ok soooo if anyone goes to a paul mitchell focus salon or knows of one in their area - you _must_ have the new keratriplex treatment done. it's part of their awapuhi, wild ginger line. i had it done yesterday and it made my hair oh so silky smooth and shiny! i usually don't use hair ties and just put my hair in a knot if i want to get it out of my face, and my knots won't stay!
> 
> check this shine (and don't make fun of my roots!)!!!



Keratin and protein treatments are frikkin amazing! It's almost like a Brazilian Blowout but even better  It's too bad I don't have the patience to grow my hair out, cuz treatments like that would be so cool to have done!


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 25, 2010)

adasiyan said:


> thanks guys
> gosh i looked scary this morning when i woke up - the bangs were standing on end!
> *the mysterious man behind me in the pic is my husband*



Ah ok, I was wondering whether maybe you just kept topless men around the house.


----------



## adasiyan (Sep 26, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Ah ok, I was wondering whether maybe you just kept topless men around the house.


ahh, well i didn't mention that i have Shawn Michaels stashed in a cupboard and let him out to play when hubby isn't home


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 26, 2010)

adasiyan said:


> ahh, well i didn't mention that i have Shawn Michaels stashed in a cupboard and let him out to play when hubby isn't home



Ha ha.. lucky girl...


----------



## cherylharrell (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks good on you.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 27, 2010)

Totally just spent the last 2 days bleaching my hair from light brown to platinumish blonde. Wow what a friggin process. I've read up on it for a LOONG time and finally got the balls to do it myself.

After 2 bleachings, a failed attempt at toning and FINALLY a toning that took, both me and my hair are pooped! I know it's horrible to do that much dying to it in a 2 day period, and I KNOW you are supposed to wait longer, but I needed to get this done over the weekend....I know- not my best idea. Surprisingly the damage is minimal. Not too bad at all, and I am definitly digging the color! I debated between two toners- one which would give me WHITE/VERY PLATINUM hair, and the other which would give me a LIGHT BLONDE/BEIGE tone, and I choose the later. I left it in a wee bit too long and its a little bit ashy, but when I shampoo a few times tomorrow I know it will be better. But all in all I'm SUPER stoked with my results! 

Before pic- 
June






Last month





After pics....lighting is not the best though....


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 27, 2010)

You look great with both colours but the platinum is so hot!!! Go you!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 27, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> You look great with both colours but the platinum is so hot!!! Go you!



Thank you!!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 29, 2010)

So this is what my hair looks like when it's not spike into the mohawk it's supposed to be.






As I've said before... it looks like a Pixie cut more than anything, and I'm not too thrilled about that, but it'll grow out fast enough to do something before Halloween.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 29, 2010)

I actually really love it on you, Carla. You look so fierce. It really emphasizes your eyes. (And your mad skillz with eyeliner help in that department, too.)


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks. Lol, it's not really skills. Just rushing through, messing up, and hiding it by putting black eyeshadow over everything to blend it out  lol.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 22, 2010)

Great thread, I'm definately in need of a new look, but I've had long hair for so long the thought of it panics me a little. Well and squeezing my butt in the hairdressers chair


----------



## adasiyan (Oct 23, 2010)

I got my bangs shortened, i like it so much more than having them in my eyes like a sheep dog 
and the hairdresser attacked my caterpillar eyebrows and thinned them right out... the pain the pain!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 23, 2010)

adasiyan said:


> I got my bangs shortened, i like it so much more than having them in my eyes like a sheep dog
> and the hairdresser attacked my caterpillar eyebrows and thinned them right out... the pain the pain!



I used to get my eyebrows waxed regularly, but it was too painful and my skin was too sensitive for the hot wax. My skin would be red around my eyebrows for hours afterwards, even after applying aloe gel, and I couldn't go anywhere after I got my brows done. I stopped several years ago and now just pluck them, usually after I take a shower or wash my face, when my skin is softer and my pores are open. If it's really painful, I sometimes put an ice cube in a plastic bag and run it over my brows to numb the pain after I pluck.


----------



## adasiyan (Oct 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I used to get my eyebrows waxed regularly, but it was too painful and my skin was too sensitive for the hot wax. My skin would be red around my eyebrows for hours afterwards, even after applying aloe gel, and I couldn't go anywhere after I got my brows done. I stopped several years ago and now just pluck them, usually after I take a shower or wash my face, when my skin is softer and my pores are open. If it's really painful, I sometimes put an ice cube in a plastic bag and run it over my brows to numb the pain after I pluck.



oh yeah , i know that feeling.. I had to go shopping afterwards and I looked like i have been punched in the face lol


----------



## prettyssbbw (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow Nice!! What products did you use? 



Fallenangel2904 said:


> Totally just spent the last 2 days bleaching my hair from light brown to platinumish blonde. Wow what a friggin process. I've read up on it for a LOONG time and finally got the balls to do it myself.
> 
> After 2 bleachings, a failed attempt at toning and FINALLY a toning that took, both me and my hair are pooped! I know it's horrible to do that much dying to it in a 2 day period, and I KNOW you are supposed to wait longer, but I needed to get this done over the weekend....I know- not my best idea. Surprisingly the damage is minimal. Not too bad at all, and I am definitly digging the color! I debated between two toners- one which would give me WHITE/VERY PLATINUM hair, and the other which would give me a LIGHT BLONDE/BEIGE tone, and I choose the later. I left it in a wee bit too long and its a little bit ashy, but when I shampoo a few times tomorrow I know it will be better. But all in all I'm SUPER stoked with my results!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 25, 2010)

I finally decided to go for it and henna my hair. It took three separate applications to build up enough color to get the deep, rich shade of red I wanted, but it was totally worth the pain in the butt process to achieve this final result! The color in the photo is what it looks like with a camera flash or under really intense artificial light. In lower indoor light or in shade outdoors it's a darker burgundy auburn. Outside in bright sunlight it's a warmer red with more rust and copper tones.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Oct 25, 2010)

I just went red again myself.

Here are a couple of pics!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Oct 25, 2010)

prettyssbbw said:


> Wow Nice!! What products did you use?



Aww thank you! 

I used Kolidocolors bleaching packets...used 2 on my hair bc its pretty thick, mixed with 30 vol peroxide.....I don't know the brand, but really any will do.

That bleached it. Then I toned. This is the tricky part, I debated toner shades for a LONG time. I wound up using 'Ivory Lady' toner by Wella. Mixed this with a 20 Vol developer....don't want to use 30 for toning, so make sure to use 20. I think next time I'm going to go with 'White Lady' again by Wella which is the lightest shade you can go, it will bring it platinum. 

Note with the toning....the bottle says to leave it on for up to 30 minutes, but DON'T leave it on that long other wise it will overtone your hair. Usually about 10 mins is good.

Despite the fact that this was a big risk, I had fun experimenting with this....and now it's time to do my touch up this week, so wish me luck all LOL


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 4, 2010)

This is my hair currently, it is way long and I love the attention it gets me!! 
Hopefully you all like it. 

View attachment Karen Makeup NJ Bash side view hair 4 small.jpg


View attachment Karen Makeup NJ Bash side view hair 2 small.jpg


View attachment Karen Makeup NJ Bash hair small.jpg


----------



## Paul (Nov 4, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> This is my hair currently, it is way long and I love the attention it gets me!!
> Hopefully you all like it.


The long hair suits you and looks lovely.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 5, 2010)

I've been tempted to dabble with Henna for hair. I bought 2 henna things for 1$ from a local "secondhand" kind of store. But I never used the stuff because it looked like such a precise project and I didn't want to mess up, lol. Plus... my hair is naturally black, so it's hard to get it to change to any colour, lol.

I saw a bottle of blue hairdye today and was soooo tempted to try it out, lol. And yet, I only just dyed my hair black before Halloween. It's a good thing I didn't buy it but it's the same brand as the purple I had... which was AWESOME... so I know it would be a great one to use... but still.

Sometimes I wish I could pull off long hair but I find I look horrible with long hair. 

ETA: My hair has grown out a bit since my cut, though I trimmed the sides one day at my bathroom counter cuz I wanted a more obvious difference between the sides and the top. So here's a pic from Halloween to show it, lol.
I curled it back cuz Adam Lambert has it like that, lol.


----------



## cherylharrell (Nov 5, 2010)

I like the long hair on you. I'm a member of the long hair club too...


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 10, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I've been tempted to dabble with Henna for hair. I bought 2 henna things for 1$ from a local "secondhand" kind of store. But I never used the stuff because it looked like such a precise project and I didn't want to mess up, lol. Plus... my hair is naturally black, so it's hard to get it to change to any colour, lol.
> 
> I saw a bottle of blue hairdye today and was soooo tempted to try it out, lol. And yet, I only just dyed my hair black before Halloween. It's a good thing I didn't buy it but it's the same brand as the purple I had... which was AWESOME... so I know it would be a great one to use... but still.
> 
> ...




Girl I think you are so cute you could pull off any style. I do love the short and wildly colored choices you've made in the past!!!!


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 10, 2010)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Aww thank you!
> 
> I used Kolidocolors bleaching packets...used 2 on my hair bc its pretty thick, mixed with 30 vol peroxide.....I don't know the brand, but really any will do.
> 
> ...



When you tone you usually don't need 20 volume, just use 10 or 5 all your doing is opening the cuticle to receive the pigment. As far as the 30mins, that seems a bit long also. Just for future reference and to help minimize the damage done to your locks. Sorry once a Hairdresser always a Hairdresser.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 10, 2010)

MisticalMisty said:


> I just went red again myself.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics!




I love the highlights Misty!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Nov 11, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> When you tone you usually don't need 20 volume, just use 10 or 5 all your doing is opening the cuticle to receive the pigment. As far as the 30mins, that seems a bit long also. Just for future reference and to help minimize the damage done to your locks. Sorry once a Hairdresser always a Hairdresser.



Oh NO I'm glad to have the tips!! thank you alot- that is definitly helpful and will be something I keep in mind for future reference! Thanks muchly!


----------



## Vespertine (Nov 11, 2010)

Good hair day this past weekend. Found a good unscented mousse from salon grafix (inexpensive too was like $5), I like the way my hairspray smells like cotton candy and didn't want to overshadow it with something else. Together they've been taming my jewfro nicely even as rainy as it has been.


----------



## Paul (Nov 11, 2010)

Vespertine said:


> Good hair day this past weekend. Found a good unscented mousse from salon grafix (inexpensive too was like $5), I like the way my hairspray smells like cotton candy and didn't want to overshadow it with something else. Together they've been taming my jewfro nicely even as rainy as it has been.


I love this picture; lovely.


----------



## Bigtigmom (Nov 11, 2010)

Vespertine said:


> Good hair day this past weekend. Found a good unscented mousse from salon grafix (inexpensive too was like $5), I like the way my hairspray smells like cotton candy and didn't want to overshadow it with something else. Together they've been taming my jewfro nicely even as rainy as it has been.



Love it! Looks great!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!! I'm envious!!!




Tracyarts said:


> I finally decided to go for it and henna my hair. It took three separate applications to build up enough color to get the deep, rich shade of red I wanted, but it was totally worth the pain in the butt process to achieve this final result! The color in the photo is what it looks like with a camera flash or under really intense artificial light. In lower indoor light or in shade outdoors it's a darker burgundy auburn. Outside in bright sunlight it's a warmer red with more rust and copper tones.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 12, 2010)

Bigtigmom said:


> I love the highlights Misty!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Ivy (Nov 21, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> So this is what my hair looks like when it's not spike into the mohawk it's supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THIS CUT!! sooo freaking cute on you!



Tracyarts said:


> I finally decided to go for it and henna my hair. It took three separate applications to build up enough color to get the deep, rich shade of red I wanted, but it was totally worth the pain in the butt process to achieve this final result! The color in the photo is what it looks like with a camera flash or under really intense artificial light. In lower indoor light or in shade outdoors it's a darker burgundy auburn. Outside in bright sunlight it's a warmer red with more rust and copper tones.



That red is FANTASTIC. It's so vibrant and pretty! Kinda reminds me of Ariel from the little mermaid. 



MisticalMisty said:


> I just went red again myself.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics!



Misty, those highlights are fantastic! Really nicely done.


----------



## Ivy (Nov 21, 2010)

sarie said:


> i finally got hot rollers! i played with them last night. it's not exactly the look i'm going for, but my hair is so pin straight that i get super excited about curls - similar to the six year old version of myself. anyway, here's my first try.
> 
> let the seriousface lionhairs ensue



i LOVE this. i need to get some hot rollers. those curls look soooo cuuuute! did it take you long to roll them? how high up did you roll?


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 21, 2010)

i want to dread my hair so. bad.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Ivy! I am loving it.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! Everyones hair is so gorgeous! 

I can't wait 'till I can get mine done again, It's so awful right now. :doh:


Also? Red is a very popular color, it seems. =O


----------



## swarbs (Nov 22, 2010)

I just shaved my head to a number 1 all over. Pretty darn short...oh well, feels seksy to the touch at least and is neat...anyone here a fan


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 22, 2010)

swarbs said:


> I just shaved my head to a number 1 all over. Pretty darn short...oh well, feels seksy to the touch at least and is neat...anyone here a fan



I love the feeling of a shaved head... fun to run fingers through...



Got my hair did' tonight... my sister who (in my humble opinion) is an awesome hairdresser, touched up my colour and gave me a much needed haircut...

Two pics... the wave my hair does when it air dries ( I always post pics of it straight)... and a top view of the colour and fringe (bangs)...


View attachment 87490


View attachment 87491


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 22, 2010)

New 'do.... I love it 

View attachment img_2311.jpg


View attachment img_2321.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 22, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> New 'do.... I love it



Very pretty! If my hair would just behave itself, I'd love to grow it as long as yours.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 22, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> New 'do.... I love it



looks great! I love the curls


----------



## Vespertine (Nov 23, 2010)

Paul said:


> I love this picture; lovely.





Bigtigmom said:


> Love it! Looks great!



Oh thank you :blush:



Aust99 said:


> Got my hair did' tonight... my sister who (in my humble opinion) is an awesome hairdresser, touched up my colour and gave me a much needed haircut...



So pretty!!



Tanuki Kimberly said:


> New 'do.... I love it



I love your whole look. That bow in your hair is adorable.


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 23, 2010)

Tanuki Kimberly said:


> New 'do.... I love it



Very nice!! Love the curl you have going. :happy:



Vespertine said:


> So pretty!!



Thanks very much!:kiss2:


----------



## Tanuki (Nov 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Very pretty! If my hair would just behave itself, I'd love to grow it as long as yours.





HottiMegan said:


> looks great! I love the curls





Vespertine said:


> I love your whole look. That bow in your hair is adorable.





Aust99 said:


> Very nice!! Love the curl you have going. :happy:



Thank you so much :blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 23, 2010)

Kimberly, I love that style! You look fab! :happy:

Aust99, the waves are like beachy-sexy :happy: Very nice!


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 24, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Aust99, the waves are like beachy-sexy :happy: Very nice!



Thanks Carla.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 24, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> I love the feeling of a shaved head... fun to run fingers through...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the do, Nat. The colour is lovely, and you look gorgeous as per usual!



Tanuki Kimberly said:


> New 'do.... I love it



Oh Kim, your hair is fantastic. So pretty


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 24, 2010)

Vespertine said:


> Good hair day this past weekend. Found a good unscented mousse from salon grafix (inexpensive too was like $5), I like the way my hairspray smells like cotton candy and didn't want to overshadow it with something else. Together they've been taming my jewfro nicely even as rainy as it has been.


 
I love this picture! Just_ sooooooo _ pretty! Lovely hair but it was your _really _ creamy looking skin and eyes that made me stop and go _"oooooooooooohhhhhh!" _  xXx


----------



## sarie (Mar 22, 2011)

Ivy said:


> i LOVE this. i need to get some hot rollers. those curls look soooo cuuuute! did it take you long to roll them? how high up did you roll?


so sorry i didn't respond earlier! totally missed it. it takes quite a while for me to roll them, yes, and i wish my set of hot rollers came with just a few more as i have quite a bit of hair. i'm always kind of straw grasping at the end and not happy with how much hair i have to put around the roller to make it work. in this picture i rolled all the way to my head, but i have tried rolling half way/two thirds etc. i still haven't gotten the wave that i desire but i'm usually pretty happy with the outcome. unfortunately no matter how much product i put in, i only get about three hours out of the curls and they don't really fall in a cute way, i just look like i have jbf hair, or like i'm still drunk from the night before and haven't bathed yet!
___

feather hair extensions!

i wanted to include a straight and a curled version of mine :> 

View attachment 1.JPG


----------



## Tania (Mar 22, 2011)

Those are such a pretty color! Looks great!

I'm still on the fence over here about whether or not I should go back to blue-black or go blonde instead. Black is *such* a committment and since I've never properly been blonde before, I'm tempted to go lighter!


----------



## sarie (Mar 23, 2011)

thanks, tania!

good luck with the hair decision! sounds like a lighter colour would be fun since you haven't been a proper blonde before (and as you mentioned, it's much easier to go darker later on if you decide)! pictures please, once you've made a decision!


----------



## intraultra (Mar 26, 2011)

sarie said:


> so sorry i didn't respond earlier! totally missed it. it takes quite a while for me to roll them, yes, and i wish my set of hot rollers came with just a few more as i have quite a bit of hair. i'm always kind of straw grasping at the end and not happy with how much hair i have to put around the roller to make it work. in this picture i rolled all the way to my head, but i have tried rolling half way/two thirds etc. i still haven't gotten the wave that i desire but i'm usually pretty happy with the outcome. unfortunately no matter how much product i put in, i only get about three hours out of the curls and they don't really fall in a cute way, i just look like i have jbf hair, or like i'm still drunk from the night before and haven't bathed yet!
> ___
> 
> feather hair extensions!
> ...



I haven't seen the feather extensions curled before, they look soo cute. I wish my salon did them...I might have to call around and find someone who does, but I have a feeling no one around here has any idea about it.


----------



## Shu-shu (Mar 26, 2011)

so I look like now 

View attachment DSCN3077.jpg


----------



## sarie (Mar 26, 2011)

intraultra said:


> I haven't seen the feather extensions curled before, they look soo cute. I wish my salon did them...I might have to call around and find someone who does, but I have a feeling no one around here has any idea about it.



having them curly makes me irrationally happy :>

check the fine featherheads website to see if anyone in your area is installing them!

http://www.finefeatherheads.com/local-providers


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 27, 2011)

soooo...I have cut my hair A La Cleopatra (kind of) because I love Liz Taylor and was upset to hear of her passing...and desperately needed a hair cut. 

excuse the shitty Photo Booth shots and crappy skin 

View attachment Photo on 2011-03-27 at 17.57.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-03-27 at 17.57 #3.jpg


----------



## Tania (Mar 27, 2011)

Loooove it. 

(I watched Cleopatra again last night!  )


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 27, 2011)

Love it Bobbie!!! and I've missed you round these parts....


----------



## succubus_dxb (Mar 27, 2011)

Tania and Nat - thank you girlies. 

I've been super busy with uni, hopefully will be around more now


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 27, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> soooo...I have cut my hair A La Cleopatra (kind of) because I love Liz Taylor and was upset to hear of her passing...and desperately needed a hair cut.
> 
> excuse the shitty Photo Booth shots and crappy skin



I luv it.... you look gorgeous as always..


----------



## mel (Mar 30, 2011)

got my hair "did" on sunday ..lol. will take a pic tomorrow. (been sick all week so far  )

i like it... red and blondish highlights..something I have not been b4


----------



## Never2fat4me (Mar 31, 2011)

mel said:


> got my hair "did" on sunday ..lol. will take a pic tomorrow. (been sick all week so far  )
> 
> i like it... red and blondish highlights..something I have not been b4




So when you gonna share the pics with us, Mel? I bet you look so cute!

Chris 

PS - Glad to see you back on Dims after a few months' absence. - CL


----------



## mel (Mar 31, 2011)

mel said:


> got my hair "did" on sunday ..lol. will take a pic tomorrow. (been sick all week so far  )
> 
> i like it... red and blondish highlights..something I have not been b4



not sure how great the pic turned out..but here it is


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 1, 2011)

mel said:


> not sure how great the pic turned out..but here it is



Very cute! (But then again, I have never seen a pic of you where you looked anything less than adorable.)

Chris


----------



## mel (Apr 1, 2011)

awww thanks Chris


----------



## sarie (Apr 14, 2011)

my hair salon ever-so-sweetly invited me to do a photoshoot with them. i must say that my hair looks pretty rad here, thanks to them. <3 

View attachment shoot1.jpg


----------



## b0nnie (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks really cool and love the lipstick.

:bow:


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 15, 2011)

My first trip to a salon for a makeover...it was a great time. :batting:


----------



## cherylharrell (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys all look like models there. I remember my late hubby and I back in the 80's when we were dating would pose for pics in photo booths at places like Murphys amd Woolworths...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 17, 2011)

You are stunning, Sarie! Love everything about the photo and your look. It must have been great fun to be a part of that.


----------



## mel (Apr 22, 2011)

hair extensions. 

anyone have them? before and after pics? cost? upkeep?

I cut my hair off last feb and now growing it back out and I miss my long hair


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2011)

I am seriously contemplating a hair overhaul. It is long, like 4 inches above my waist. I have a very big forehead and am thinking of going back to bangs. I also think i might get some extreme layers and taking at least 5 inches off. (was watching Easy A and thinking i'd like Emma Stone's haircut) I am also thinking about changing the color. I'm thinking over the next 6 months or so going from my red to a golden blonde. I sort of miss my blonde hair. I love the red immensely though but am wanting a change. I'm nervous to make such big changes but i feel like my hair is meh right now..


----------



## fluffyandcute (Apr 29, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I am seriously contemplating a hair overhaul. It is long, like 4 inches above my waist. I have a very big forehead and am thinking of going back to bangs. I also think i might get some extreme layers and taking at least 5 inches off. (was watching Easy A and thinking i'd like Emma Stone's haircut) I am also thinking about changing the color. I'm thinking over the next 6 months or so going from my red to a golden blonde. I sort of miss my blonde hair. I love the red immensely though but am wanting a change. I'm nervous to make such big changes but i feel like my hair is meh right now..



Bangs are totally in right now. I think your hair would look adorable with bangs and a golden blonde  Go for it girl!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm going to go to the salon for the cut this weekend. My hair is so long it keeps getting caught in stuff. Almost every time i take my seatbelt off, my hair gets rolled in the shoulder mechanism.. and that hurts!
I've had bangs for years until about 2 years ago. I miss them covering my big forehead!


----------



## penguin (Apr 29, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm going to go to the salon for the cut this weekend. My hair is so long it keeps getting caught in stuff. Almost every time i take my seatbelt off, my hair gets rolled in the shoulder mechanism.. and that hurts!
> I've had bangs for years until about 2 years ago. I miss them covering my big forehead!



At it's longest, my hair was down to my butt. I was FOREVER getting it caught in things. I worked at Target at the time, and when I walked through the clothing department, it'd get caught on the clothing racks. Door knobs also liked to suck it in. What was worse, though, was when I wore a jumper/sweater and the loose hair would somehow get sucked into the armpits, making it look like I had the hairiest pits ever.

It's now back down to about halfway down my back, and I'm thinking of cutting it again. I really liked it about shoulder length, because then my curls REALLY came out.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 29, 2011)

I so rarely treat myself to something like a visit to the salon and i always feel so good afterward, so i'm going to go for it!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 30, 2011)

So... because of the warm weather that's finally hit my area, I decided to give myself a haircut. It had been awhile since I had one (February) and the top part was all one length with no thinning, so it was REALLY thick and heavy. So I chopped everything up in my bathroom.

I saved myself 15$ which is awesome considering I don't get paid until the second week of May and I've only got 40$ until then. Sometimes it really pays off to have practiced all those years on cutting hair for the dudes, lol. And though my thinning shears were SO expensive (30$!) they really do make everything better and more professional, too.

I made it short to long, back to front, and angled the fringe towards my right side, the side pictured, lol. I had a way more dramatic angle at first but didn't like the look of it so chopped off a bit and it's so much better now


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 30, 2011)

I wish i had your skills Carla! I used to cut my hair years ago when it was like one length. To make it less blunt, i braided my hair and then cut it. 

I got my hair done today. Four inches shorter and a lot of layers starting about mid length. I also got bangs. They feel so weird on my forehead but love them! She curled my hair as an extra treat but it looked great without styling too!


----------



## Paul (Apr 30, 2011)

Megan that is a lovely haircut. You look good in bangs and curls. 



HottiMegan said:


> I wish i had your skills Carla! I used to cut my hair years ago when it was like one length. To make it less blunt, i braided my hair and then cut it.
> 
> I got my hair done today. Four inches shorter and a lot of layers starting about mid length. I also got bangs. They feel so weird on my forehead but love them! She curled my hair as an extra treat but it looked great without styling too!


----------



## cherylharrell (May 1, 2011)

Yes, it looks good on you.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 1, 2011)

Megan, your new hair looks lovely!


----------



## HottiMegan (May 1, 2011)

Paul said:


> Megan that is a lovely haircut. You look good in bangs and curls.





cherylharrell said:


> Yes, it looks good on you.





Sugar Magnolia said:


> Megan, your new hair looks lovely!



Thanks! I might have to invest in some mousee or something to train my bangs now. I do love the look though


----------



## tinkerbell (May 1, 2011)

I already posted my new style, but I love it, so here is another picture - with a cheesy smile too 






And the bangs look awesome, Megan!


----------



## Cors (May 1, 2011)

Looking gorgeous, Tinkerbell! I have serious hair envy!


----------



## mel (May 1, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


>





tinkerbell said:


>



they both look GREAT!


----------



## fluffyandcute (May 1, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I'm going to go to the salon for the cut this weekend. My hair is so long it keeps getting caught in stuff. Almost every time i take my seatbelt off, my hair gets rolled in the shoulder mechanism.. and that hurts!
> I've had bangs for years until about 2 years ago. I miss them covering my big forehead!



Post some pics  Excited to see!!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 1, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> I wish i had your skills Carla! I used to cut my hair years ago when it was like one length. To make it less blunt, i braided my hair and then cut it.
> 
> I got my hair done today. Four inches shorter and a lot of layers starting about mid length. I also got bangs. They feel so weird on my forehead but love them! She curled my hair as an extra treat but it looked great without styling too!




Great cut and style, Megan! I looks awesome on you.


----------



## Tania (May 2, 2011)

Looking great, Liz and Megan!!!


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

I normally have shoulder length or chin length hair which is longer at front like the "pob" (posh bob) - but i thought i would get some human hair extensions on ebay (no way i could afford the permenant type ones) - anyway, this is me with and without them. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Aust99 (May 24, 2011)

I like both styles... the colour match on the hair extensions is fantastic!!!


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 24, 2011)

milfy said:


> I normally have shoulder length or chin length hair which is longer at front like the "pob" (posh bob) - but i thought i would get some human hair extensions on ebay (no way i could afford the permenant type ones) - anyway, this is me with and without them. Which do you prefer?



I prefer the bob (but then again, I am not impartial as that is pretty much my favorite haircat for a woman).

Chris


----------



## AmazingAmy (May 24, 2011)

tinkerbell said:


> I already posted my new style, but I love it, so here is another picture - with a cheesy smile too



This look is lovely, and your hair looks so healthy too. I love this style cut because I think it looks good on everyone. Am jealous!



milfy said:


> I normally have shoulder length or chin length hair which is longer at front like the "pob" (posh bob) - but i thought i would get some human hair extensions on ebay (no way i could afford the permenant type ones) - anyway, this is me with and without them. Which do you prefer?



I'm with Natalie, I think they both look awesome. The bob suits your face shape, but the extensions make you look edgy. It's hard to choose!


----------



## mel (May 24, 2011)

milfy said:


> I normally have shoulder length or chin length hair which is longer at front like the "pob" (posh bob) - but i thought i would get some human hair extensions on ebay (no way i could afford the permenant type ones) - anyway, this is me with and without them. Which do you prefer?



I like them both also...but I think I like the longer hair a little better.. and to me, i think it makes you look even younger than you are


----------



## milfy (May 24, 2011)

thanks, personally i loved having long hair whilst it lasted, and plus because they were human hair, i could straighten them too - cant live without my ghds!

i actually have now cut the extensions to match the bob but giving me longer hair at front which i think looks better


----------



## mel (May 24, 2011)

milfy said:


> thanks, personally i loved having long hair whilst it lasted, and plus because they were human hair, i could straighten them too - cant live without my ghds!
> 
> i actually have now cut the extensions to match the bob but giving me longer hair at front which i think looks better



very cute cut indeed !


----------



## tinkerbell (May 27, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> This look is lovely, and your hair looks so healthy too. I love this style cut because I think it looks good on everyone. Am jealous!





Tania said:


> Looking great, Liz and Megan!!!



Thanks!!  I'm still loving it, but need to get in to get it touched up again.

And Milfy - your hair is awesome! I love it!


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 29, 2011)

I got a cut and color on Thursday. My guy used a new color that does not have ammonia. I love it. I can't get a decent pic of it to save my life. Maybe one day this week!


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> I got a cut and color on Thursday. My guy used a new color that does not have ammonia. I love it. I can't get a decent pic of it to save my life. Maybe one day this week!



yayy cant wait to see it


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had my fringe (bangs) redone..... I let them grow out over the summer as they are too hard to tame all day.... with the humidity and sweat sending the hairs is all different directions...

Much easier to tame in the winter time.


View attachment 94422


----------



## mel (Jun 11, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I had my fringe (bangs) redone..... I let them grow out over the summer as they are too hard to tame all day.... with the humidity and sweat sending the hairs is all different directions...
> 
> Much easier to tame in the winter time.
> 
> ...



I thought this was Heidi Klum when I opened up the thread!!!!! Love the bangs, you are so pretty


----------



## sarie (Jun 11, 2011)

aust, you are beautiful. loveee your hair!


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 11, 2011)

mel said:


> I thought this was Heidi Klum when I opened up the thread!!!!! Love the bangs, you are so pretty





sarie said:


> aust, you are beautiful. loveee your hair!



Thanks for the kind comments ladies. Mel you had me laughing at the Heidi Klum comment. Very flattered.


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jun 18, 2011)

milfy said:


> thanks, personally i loved having long hair whilst it lasted, and plus because they were human hair, i could straighten them too - cant live without my ghds!
> 
> i actually have now cut the extensions to match the bob but giving me longer hair at front which i think looks better



you're stunning.
and i'm in love with your bangs/hair color


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jun 21, 2011)

Nat - your fringe is the perfect length on you!


Me on the other hand, have neglected to cut my fringe for MONTHS, and now I can't see my eyebrows (my POWER brows), so I need to sort that out, buuut I've also gone jet black.... I think i'm quite happy with it, looks healthier now it's all the same colour and it's quite winter - appropriate I think


PS. I just realised what an emokid i look like

PPS. weird double jointy finger, gross 

View attachment Photo on 2011-06-22 at 12.38 #2.jpg


----------



## mel (Jun 21, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> Nat - your fringe is the perfect length on you!
> 
> 
> Me on the other hand, have neglected to cut my fringe for MONTHS, and now I can't see my eyebrows (my POWER brows), so I need to sort that out, buuut I've also gone jet black.... I think i'm quite happy with it, looks healthier now it's all the same colour and it's quite winter - appropriate I think
> ...




awww i think you look adorable!!!

p.s. to show what a dork I am...I saw you said emokid and i read it like e-mok-id...and wondered what that was?LOLOLOL..then duh...it hit me emo-kid!!!! lawdy lawdy lawdy <smh>


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 23, 2011)

I haven't colored my hair in over 3 months. I feel so drab.. luckily the hair color isn't too different from my natural color so you can't see the roots issue. I am having a hard time just finding the time to spread the goo and sit for a half hour. I am going to try to do it after lunch today. I need a hair pick me up.


----------



## mel (Jul 1, 2011)

new hairdo today  
xpost


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm thinking of cutting my own hair. It is very long (to my hips) but not very healthy looking any more. Not just the ends. I have neglected my hair. It is broken because I wear it in a ponytail or bun all the time. It just lacks the luster it used to. I don't even think I would donate it with it being in this condition which is what I have done many times before in the past. I'm thinking of cutting it myself because I just can't afford a cut at this point.

I know what I want. I want to keep it long but I need to lose about 6 to 8 inches to get healthy hair. I also want layers to hide the fly-aways and breakage. My hair is somewhere between straight and wavy curls...mostly it is frizzy. I think layers would make it fuller which I like and maybe help it curl more than frizzy. 

I found this site with hair cutting tips...
http://www.wikihow.com/Layer-Cut-Your-Own-Hair

And this one for a homemade treatment...
http://www.food.com/recipe/super-duper-deep-conditioning-hair-treatment-for-damaged-hair-129648

Here is a pic. Not the best but you can see the frizziness and the fly-aways...
View attachment 95131


For those of you in the know about hair...what do you think? Should I give it a try?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 2, 2011)

A good trim (you don't have to lose too much) and an at-home keratin treatment system would work out well. Keratin will restore the health to your hair and take away a LOT of the frizziness. It's the best thing I can think of for those who want to keep long hair but have a lot of it damaged.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 2, 2011)

BigCutieAnya on page 6 is seriously making me considering becoming a red head. I've always hated having brown hair and brown eyes I feel like nothing about me stands out, and I'm so MESMERIZED by the way Anya's brown eyes are framed in all that RED! I've never dyed my hair before though so I'll probably chicken out lol. 

My hairs at my shoulders right now, for the last... err... 6 years I've kept it really short like pixie around my ears short, I'm working at growing it out now. It's really flipping frizzy/curly but I think I know how to take care of it now, at least better than when I was a fresh man in high school. So I'm ganna try again, I kinda of miss having long hair in some regards, the pure femininity that generally relates to it and just the mass of hair to run my fingers through and I'm sure my hunny wont' complain!


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jul 2, 2011)

I hate mine.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 2, 2011)

rg770Ibanez said:


> I hate mine.



So change it then.... post a pic in here for some advice from the others...


:kiss2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 4, 2011)

I just got my hair cut today  I got really sick of seeing the faded out green/blue colour, so I asked the stylist to chop off everything that had dye in it. Now the longest part is just under 2 inches long  I love it. It feels great. When styled, it's basically just like Wynona Ryder/Emma Watson, only it's pitch black, lol. Cuz that's my natural hair colour. Will get a pic later when I'm on a good computer for sharing images.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 4, 2011)

With ZERO styling. Right after the haircut. What my hair naturally wants to do.

From the front
From the side

And after a bit of styling. Which was really just some heat spray (which makes it smooth) and brushing.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a totally adorable haircut!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 6, 2011)

New color, new cut, new chin, apparently  

View attachment new haircut.jpg


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> New color, new cut, new chin, apparently



awwww cute cut


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 6, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> For those of you in the know about hair...what do you think? Should I give it a try?



Crystal tried to cut her own hair from instructions she found online. Total disaster, its still not right after six months and three trips to the salon. Do you know anyone who could come over and shorten it, maybe shoulder length until you can get to a professional ? I know length makes a huge difference if it has reached a point where its hard to care for, Crystal has been keeping her hair short for a few years now since her fibromyalgia has gotten worse.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2011)

Have you tried to help her cut it? 

I can't really help much, because I find hairstyling rather easy and cut my own hair fairly often, but my experience isn't that for everyone. It's possible to cut at home on your own, but I'm thinking it would take a lot of practice.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 6, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Have you tried to help her cut it?



I tried when she did it, I just don't have what it takes to be a hairdresser. The instructions she found were also terrible, they seemed to be intentionally wrong.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> I tried when she did it, I just don't have what it takes to be a hairdresser. The instructions she found were also terrible, they seemed to be intentionally wrong.



That's very much a possibility. You could ask a hairdresser in your area for some tips or something next time she goes in. Usually they're nice enough to do so if they understand the reasons why you'd like to cut from home.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 6, 2011)

Its not a super huge deal, I don't really know what possessed her to try to cut it herself, it wasn't a financial thing. Her hair is naturally curly and she used to wear it very long but due to medication and thyroid issues it had started to thin on top. She was trying to grow it out again but got frustrated with how it looked and got too impatient.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, I hear ya. My mother was the same. Curly hair is definitely harder to cut because when wet and combed out, it lays differently than when dry and curly, so the style can very much come out uneven. My mother's hair is also thinning at the top from daily medication use. I got her a root booster and it helps it look a little fuller. Perhaps your wife may like to try it? It's not the top solution, but it may help a little.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 6, 2011)

We've been doing a few things to help her hair. The thing that has worked the best is being on a high dose of thyroid medicine. Hers is pretty whacked due to pcos and the mega dose she gets now has improved her hair quality a good bit. We also tried womens Rogaine, it seemed to help but left her hair oily and limp.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2011)

Rogaine has a tendency to do that. She could possibly also use something that has almond oil in it. It's good for thickening hair and keeping it healthy. It's one of the main ingredient in good eyelash boosters and very good on the hair, too.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll mention that to her, shes always looking something to make it look healthier, thanks.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 9, 2011)

People always tell me to keep my hair natural, but it's kind of hard to want to when you go to new places and the people who don't know you stare at you like you're crazy? Like they've never seen big hair before or something?!

I must admit though, I like straightening and curling it and doing all those fancy things to it, but it's such a hassle and I am most of the time too lazy to do it. But, at the same time, I hate how wild my hair is because no matter what I do, it'll always be like that. I wish I could tame it back somehow. I get confused when I hear girls saying they want my hair because of the volume or whatever else they might say. I just say they are crazy. xP

By the way, forewarning. The pictures might be really big. I am sorry if they are. I don't know how to make them smaller if that is even possible. :/ 

View attachment cockeye.JPG


View attachment CameronNickandI.jpg


View attachment mohawk.jpg


----------



## Cynthia (Jul 9, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> People always tell me to keep my hair natural, but it's kind of hard to want to when you go to new places and the people who don't know you stare at you like you're crazy? Like they've never seen big hair before or something?!



Your hair is really fantastic in its afro-textured state -- very bold and free looking.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 10, 2011)

Cynthia said:


> Your hair is really fantastic in its afro-textured state -- very bold and free looking.



Heh, thank you.  I wish all people thought that when they looked at me but, then again, why should I care what other people think?


----------



## cherrysprite (Jul 10, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> Heh, thank you.  I wish all people thought that when they looked at me but, then again, why should I care what other people think?



I think your natural hair is awesome and beautiful. Remember that what you think when someone stares is your perception of what is going on in their mind. They could very well think the way I do and be staring because you look great.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 10, 2011)

cherrysprite said:


> I think your natural hair is awesome and beautiful. Remember that what you think when someone stares is your perception of what is going on in their mind. They could very well think the way I do and be staring because you look great.



You know, it's weird that I have never thought of it in that way. I think I'm just paranoid because I assume that everyone is so quick to judge me. But, I think that has a lot more to do with than just my hair. That's just me perceiving how society is.


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 14, 2011)

I got a new colour... 

My sister is a hairdresser and needed a hair model for training, she did this technique called balayage which is darker at the roots and lighter at the tips.... First pic is for the whole look and second is with a flash to show the colour... comes out a bit richer with the flash on. 
View attachment 95478
View attachment 95477

I havent changed my hair colour this drastically for 3 years or so.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 14, 2011)

I really like what she did to your hair  

Most women go pretty drastic with the balayage and put med-dark brown roots that go to a golden blonde at the end. I dnt find that looks good.

Yours looks very subtle but still lovely  she did a great job!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 14, 2011)

Your hair is beautiful Aust  I like the golden color towards the end.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 14, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> People always tell me to keep my hair natural, but it's kind of hard to want to when you go to new places and the people who don't know you stare at you like you're crazy? Like they've never seen big hair before or something?!
> 
> I must admit though, I like straightening and curling it and doing all those fancy things to it, but it's such a hassle and I am most of the time too lazy to do it. But, at the same time, I hate how wild my hair is because no matter what I do, it'll always be like that. I wish I could tame it back somehow. I get confused when I hear girls saying they want my hair because of the volume or whatever else they might say. I just say they are crazy. xP
> 
> By the way, forewarning. The pictures might be really big. I am sorry if they are. I don't know how to make them smaller if that is even possible. :/



I love your natural hair. I thought your hair was cool when you first started posting and had the avatar photo you have.


----------



## penguin (Jul 14, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I got a new colour...



Looking fabulous!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks good on you.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jul 17, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> I got a new colour...
> 
> My sister is a hairdresser and needed a hair model for training, she did this technique called balayage which is darker at the roots and lighter at the tips.... First pic is for the whole look and second is with a flash to show the colour... comes out a bit richer with the flash on.
> View attachment 95478
> ...





oh my god Nat, you are such a frickin' babe :eat1:


----------



## miafantastic (Jul 17, 2011)

kaylaisamachine said:


> People always tell me to keep my hair natural, but it's kind of hard to want to when you go to new places and the people who don't know you stare at you like you're crazy? Like they've never seen big hair before or something?!
> 
> I must admit though, I like straightening and curling it and doing all those fancy things to it, but it's such a hassle and I am most of the time too lazy to do it. But, at the same time, I hate how wild my hair is because no matter what I do, it'll always be like that. I wish I could tame it back somehow. I get confused when I hear girls saying they want my hair because of the volume or whatever else they might say. I just say they are crazy. xP
> 
> By the way, forewarning. The pictures might be really big. I am sorry if they are. I don't know how to make them smaller if that is even possible. :/




First things first. Love. Your. Hair. 

I'm partial to untamed manes, but I'm also big on doing what-the-ever-eff we want'a do with the stuff growin' out of our heads. Options, options, options. Fros are work. Blowouts are work. Plaits are darling ... and are work. Kinky hair is versatile, though, and you're pullin' off all those looks with much panache! Once upon a time, a relaxer might as well have been the only option for highly textured hair. Then going "natural" was style-as-political-statement. Then it was back to processing. Then neo-soul brought the napp back. Now that we're stepping outta those darker, flip-floppier ages, just do whatever works and is easiest for you. We're more than our hair. These days, you see that in how the nappy and the silky so often share the style spotlight. 

And at the end of the day, whatever happens, it'll grow back. ;-)


Oh, and Aust, totally unrelated, but you're a freakin' stunner. Those bangs!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 20, 2011)

Technically not hair (cuz it's a wig) but...












Just got it today and I'm totally in love with it.
I got a classic bob with no bangs as well, but mom stole it cuz she's totally in love with that one.


----------



## Tania (Jul 20, 2011)

If that wig were a shade darker, you'd look just like Jayde Nicole!


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 20, 2011)

Love the curls Carla... you look very pretty in it.


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm thinking of cutting my own hair. It is very long (to my hips) but not very healthy looking any more. Not just the ends. I have neglected my hair. It is broken because I wear it in a ponytail or bun all the time. It just lacks the luster it used to. I don't even think I would donate it with it being in this condition which is what I have done many times before in the past. I'm thinking of cutting it myself because I just can't afford a cut at this point.
> 
> I know what I want. I want to keep it long but I need to lose about 6 to 8 inches to get healthy hair. I also want layers to hide the fly-aways and breakage. My hair is somewhere between straight and wavy curls...mostly it is frizzy. I think layers would make it fuller which I like and maybe help it curl more than frizzy.
> 
> ...





Have you considered a body grade henna? It makes your hair much stronger and healthier, from what I've read. The henna coats and bonds with the hairs. I'm considering hennaing my locs within the next month or so...

... Also, about cutting your own hair, I wouldn't, and I'm pretty adventuresome.


----------



## staceysmith (Jul 24, 2011)

No shame, straight from my okcupid profile.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 4, 2011)

staceysmith said:


> No shame, straight from my okcupid profile.



I've never seen hair dyed like this before. It's so cool!

I got my haircut yesterday, yay! Not sure why I don't look very happy about it though, haha, coz I love the way it was blowdried. It shall be back to it's usual curly moptop when I wash it later!


----------



## AmazingAmy (Aug 4, 2011)

staceysmith said:


> No shame, straight from my okcupid profile.


Agreed with Laura, this is _awesome_, I've never seen someone do it like that before. Love it!



Gingembre said:


> I got my haircut yesterday, yay! Not sure why I don't look very happy about it though, haha, coz I love the way it was blowdried. It shall be back to it's usual curly moptop when I wash it later!


You look beautiful! I love the romantic curls and your natural colour. You're a stunner, Laura. 


Speaking of red hair, I'm seeing incredible redheads everywhere and they're really catching my eye. I kept stopping to look at red hair dyes in the shop, too. Think I may just have to give in to the urge and see what happens.


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 5, 2011)

Gingembre said:


> I've never seen hair dyed like this before. It's so cool!
> 
> I got my haircut yesterday, yay! Not sure why I don't look very happy about it though, haha, coz I love the way it was blowdried. It shall be back to it's usual curly moptop when I wash it later!


I love blow dried locks!!!


It looks fantastic... your so beautiful Laura......



I'm posting two different looks: taken a week apart.... 

Both done with GHD straighteners.... one slim body GHD for the curl and an extra wide GHD for the straight hair....

View attachment 96102
View attachment 96103


I took the photos to show my sister how my colour looks when straightened....


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 5, 2011)

AmazingAmy said:


> You look beautiful! I love the romantic curls and your natural colour. You're a stunner, Laura.





Aust99 said:


> I love blow dried locks!!!
> 
> 
> It looks fantastic... your so beautiful Laura......



Thanks my loves! High praise indeed from stunners such as yourselves!


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 5, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> Both done with GHD straighteners.... one slim body GHD for the curl...
> View attachment 96102



I need to learn how to do this! I can't manage it for the life of me but I really want to be able to do my hair like this....my mum's just bought some GHDs so I think i'm going to have to start perusing youtube for tutorials!


----------



## Zowie (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm fairly proud of myself, because I've managed to keep the same hairstyle for about a year now - asymmetrical, and now with a blond streak on the long side. 






But I'm thinking more and more about getting a super-short cut... Like this:
http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/hairstyles/16241/16241.jpg

But, on the other hand, part of me thinks I should let it grown out again. Pah.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 5, 2011)

Zowie said:


> I'm fairly proud of myself, because I've managed to keep the same hairstyle for about a year now - asymmetrical, and now with a blond streak on the long side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tricky......your current hairstyle is lush and really suits you, but I can totally see you rocking the short do you posted. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 5, 2011)

Zowie, I know it isn't much help, but I think you'd look awesome either way  I can totally see you rockin' that short cut, at least.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 5, 2011)

I love my new haircut so much, that as soon as I got outside I squealed like a crazed fangirl. 


Before:





Immediately After:





After my natural curl came out in full:


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 5, 2011)

Cute haircut!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 6, 2011)

Suuuuper cute cut, YPP! :bow:


----------



## Tania (Aug 6, 2011)

Yes, that's a great style!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks you guys! My stylist was worried with keeping the front so long and not making it frame my face, but I knew what I wanted and I love how it turned out. [It's exactly how I envisioned how I wanted my hair done. ] 

It's also hilarious when I wake up in the morning and have bed hair.  With my really long hair, I never had gravity-defying/anime hair! Ahahahhaha


----------



## gogogal (Aug 6, 2011)

I love love LOVE this thread!! I went through all of the posts.. I have had the same hairstyle since 1989... long hair, long layers, no bangs. I always get compliments on my hair.. It's thick and wavey and a timeless 'do, I suppose. But I am sooo bored of my hair and I love all the trendy styles I see on here. I have been trying to get bangs for a few months. I go to the hairdresser and tell her to cut em.. but as soon as she puts the scissors to my bangs I'm like, "wait, stop! no!! ummm just a trim please and thanks!" ha. I am so chickensh*t. Anyway, this inspires me. I really want to do something fun and different.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 16, 2011)

getting my hair did tomorrow. It has been past my shoulders for almost 3 years now. Thinking of a bob a la Katie Holmes.

I'm sure with my face shape I will need it a little longer. We shall see.

Thinking of that color too!


did a google search for bobs and she popped up. Love the style and her brows!

View attachment 96359



If I ever get my hair this shiny and thick again..I will cry.
View attachment 96360


Thoughts? Opinions?

This is me with long hair:


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 17, 2011)

SUPER cute and very professional looking... Bob's look so 'put together'. I can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 17, 2011)

I love a good bob, too. I would talk to your hairdresser about the length. Right above the shoulders might be a more flattering length for you. 

And don't sweat about her hair being thick. Getting it cut will give it some bounce back. Most if not all celebs wear hair pieces, falls, clip-ins, etc. to make their hair look thicker then it is. Check out a candid of singer Fergie: 

http://lh4.ggpht.com/_UDIwZAxomYk/TMrDSvZHrBI/AAAAAAAAAw0/LxKU5qpxzDs/69-fergie-balding-01.jpg

Now on the red carpet her hair is magically thick and lush: 

http://neonlimelight.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/fergienine1.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like Fergie is wearing a really used up skin top wig in the candid. The front part and the rest looks like two different hair textures, and the thickness in the parts are completely different. The part in her bangs is wayyy off to the side, too. Strange.

But yeah. Even Victoria Beckham uses fusion extensions to get thick hair although her hair is short. In Hollywood, there's no such thing as too much hair.

ETA: A longer and angular bob would be very flattering as well as very put together and classy


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't mind the face..lol


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 17, 2011)

Really cute!!


----------



## Never2fat4me (Aug 17, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Don't mind the face..lol



Looks really cute on you, Misty!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 17, 2011)

Cute cut Misty!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. He likes to style me fancy even if it's just a quick trip to Whataburger and home.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 18, 2011)

That style looks so cute on you Misty! Good choice.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 18, 2011)

MisticalMisty said:


> Don't mind the face..lol


 

Love it, Misty!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks ladies!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2011)

eep! I just got like 8 inches cut off my hair. I love it. I was really wanting a change and this is a big one! Now i'm thinking i want some highlights. Got an at-home recommendation? (it's sort of a cross post since i posted a photo of my new hair in the photo thread too ) 

View attachment 110913-133221.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 13, 2011)

Re you comfortable with a cap or would you prefer foils? Doing foils alone at home is hard work. 

What kind of highlights were you looking for? I think Blondissima would end up doing some nice highlights  it's a cap kit though, so you gotta poke your head a lot. Lol. But still easier than foils. You could also buy just the cap and hook, and then pick up any hair colour box you want and do it that way, too


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 13, 2011)

i did the cap thing once a looooong time ago. i could probably do it again. I have no idea how i want the highlights, i just thought they'd be fun


----------



## ValentineBBW (Sep 13, 2011)

HottiMegan said:


> eep! I just got like 8 inches cut off my hair. I love it. I was really wanting a change and this is a big one! Now i'm thinking i want some highlights. Got an at-home recommendation? (it's sort of a cross post since i posted a photo of my new hair in the photo thread too )



I think the new cut looks great!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Sep 13, 2011)

Me, too! I love the color and don't think you need highlights...............it is gorgeous!


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 14, 2011)

ValentineBBW said:


> I think the new cut looks great!





Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Me, too! I love the color and don't think you need highlights...............it is gorgeous!



Thanks you two 
I am probably too lazy to actually do highlights. (even though i'd like some) I'm bad about keeping up on coloring my hair  It took me 4+ months to get a new haircut lol.. I get a little busy being mom and forget to be a girl..


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 14, 2011)

I asked this in a different thread, but got no answer. I'm looking for advice on hairstyle. My wife is planning on getting a new hairstyle soon, and asked my opinion. I find shorter hair more attractive on larger women. However that's just my opinion and I don't want to give her advice on anything that I haven't confirmed. So I'm asking; what's the best hairstyle for a larger woman (300lbs)? I know what I like, but I'm thinking more about the rest of her life rather than just what I think is sexy.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 14, 2011)

It really depends on the shape of her face, the type of hair she has, etc. There isn't a hair style that looks good on everybody. She's probably going to have to look at hair books and see what she likes herself. There are websites where you can upload a picture and try on different styles. That might be a good choice for her.


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 14, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> It really depends on the shape of her face, the type of hair she has, etc. There isn't a hair style that looks good on everybody. She's probably going to have to look at hair books and see what she likes herself. There are websites where you can upload a picture and try on different styles. That might be a good choice for her.



Thank you!!, I just answered advice on this on a different thread. I think she would look beautiful with short hair. But like I said, I'm thinking about the big picture here. I want her to feel beautiful all the time, not just when she's with me.


----------



## toomuchtoomuch (Sep 16, 2011)

i REALLY want straight across bangs and I tried them ones but mine clump together and I like don't have enough hair for it or something (I'm young so idk what it's about) because they don't look thick. ARRGHH


----------



## tinkerbell (Sep 24, 2011)

rootrp35 said:


> I asked this in a different thread, but got no answer. I'm looking for advice on hairstyle. My wife is planning on getting a new hairstyle soon, and asked my opinion. I find shorter hair more attractive on larger women. However that's just my opinion and I don't want to give her advice on anything that I haven't confirmed. So I'm asking; what's the best hairstyle for a larger woman (300lbs)? I know what I like, but I'm thinking more about the rest of her life rather than just what I think is sexy.



If she has or can find a good stylist, they can also help suggest styles for her. 

I cut off a ton of my hair, and went short for me in April, and I just went in and told the girl to do what she thought would look good, with a couple of rules (I need my hair to still be able to go in a ponytail, and something fairly easy to do) and it turned out awesome. It was the best haircut I ever had.

Misty and Megan - I love the new styles. So cute!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 29, 2011)

I recently had about 15 inches of hair cut off. Unfortunately I'm only donating about 13 inches because she played it safe while cutting. Oh well, the hair will still be welcomed! It's so easy to wash, dry and brush now! 

View attachment php2whdHAPM.jpg


----------



## Paul (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice haircut. I like the way it frames your face.



mpls_girl26 said:


> I recently had about 15 inches of hair cut off. Unfortunately I'm only donating about 13 inches because she played it safe while cutting. Oh well, the hair will still be welcomed! It's so easy to wash, dry and brush now!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 30, 2011)

Paul said:


> Nice haircut. I like the way it frames your face.



Thanks Paul! I'm starting to get used to it.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 30, 2011)

mpls_girl26 said:


> I recently had about 15 inches of hair cut off. Unfortunately I'm only donating about 13 inches because she played it safe while cutting. Oh well, the hair will still be welcomed! It's so easy to wash, dry and brush now!





Great decision... Your hair looks fantastic!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm trying to grow my hair out, but I'm not sure if the style would suit me. I'd like to get Brazilian curls put into my hair. But I haven't had it naturally long since I was very young, so I'm kind of afraid of how it would look on me. From other attempts to grow it out, it always ended up looking like a Christmas tree/really bad triangle when it grew out, and I'm thinking big poofy but layered curls would help take care of that. But I just don't know.

Any advice on a long style for me? I'm talking just past the shoulders or a few inches lower. To me, that's frikkin long  lol.


----------



## Paul (Dec 30, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm trying to grow my hair out, but I'm not sure if the style would suit me. I'd like to get Brazilian curls put into my hair. But I haven't had it naturally long since I was very young, so I'm kind of afraid of how it would look on me. From other attempts to grow it out, it always ended up looking like a Christmas tree/really bad triangle when it grew out, and I'm thinking big poofy but layered curls would help take care of that. But I just don't know.
> 
> Any advice on a long style for me? I'm talking just past the shoulders or a few inches lower. To me, that's frikkin long  lol.



Carla I believe you would look awesome with longer hair. Not sure what style would best but i believe something similar to Selina Gomez's stle would look good on you.


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 31, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> From other attempts to grow it out, it always ended up looking like a Christmas tree/really bad triangle when it grew out, and I'm thinking big poofy but layered curls would help take care of that. But I just don't know.



I have long thick wavy hair and I always know it needs a cut when it goes in to 'triangle' mode, so I know exactly what you mean. It's down to who cuts your hair. If you're hair is naturally curly/wavy, get someone who knows how to cut curly hair, it's not the same as straighter hair and the default choppy layers or whatever hairdressers have tried on me over the years just doesn't work. My hair curls better now than it ever has and it's all down to the guy who cuts it. Also, best hairdresser doesn't mean the most expensive - ask around. Good luck, I know that growing out can be a bitch!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 1, 2012)

Changed my hair colour and got my fringe cut again... went from a light brown to a dark (DARK!!) red... As I wash my hair a few times it should lighten up, especially at the ends as I had the belliage (sp?) with the light ends.... If I like it, I'm going to keep going redder.... I have major red hair envy on some of the ladies on this forum... :bow:

View attachment 99877


ETA - It looks brown in the lighting... added a pic in the sunlight today.
View attachment 99878


----------



## succubus_dxb (Jan 2, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> Changed my hair colour and got my fringe cut again... went from a light brown to a dark (DARK!!) red... As I wash my hair a few times it should lighten up, especially at the ends as I had the belliage (sp?) with the light ends.... If I like it, I'm going to keep going redder.... I have major red hair envy on some of the ladies on this forum... :bow:
> 
> View attachment 99877
> 
> ...



Such a babe! LOoks great Nat!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 6, 2012)

I went blonde tonight. I don't think i'll see it's true color until i'm out in natural light. Hubs likes the lights kinda low in the living room. He's a mole.. 

View attachment 120106-203936.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2012)

I cut all my hair off!
















Styled it differently today!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 7, 2012)

MisticalMisty said:


> I cut all my hair off!


It's looks AMAZING!!!! Very brave decison.... Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Aust99 (Jan 7, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> I went blonde tonight. I don't think i'll see it's true color until i'm out in natural light. Hubs likes the lights kinda low in the living room. He's a mole..



Lovely colour!!!! It looks very pretty.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Mar 7, 2012)

<bump>


Soooo.... I'm feeling like it's time to make a change with my hair. Perhaps a drastic change? I'm in love with Christina Hendricks' hair but I'm unsure whether or not I should go for it. Thoughts? 

View attachment Hairstyle.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 7, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE that shade of red. I was never able to achieve it with at home coloring. My niece is a natural redhead (like my brother) and she has that shade. 
If you can get that color, i bet it would look good on you


----------



## Deacone (Mar 11, 2012)

This is my hair right now. It's slowly growing on my left side. I originally used to shave it and dye the short bit all sorts of fascinating colours for the last 6 years,then i decided to dye it back to my natural hair colour and grow it. 







I wanna know what to do with it for my wedding, but I haven't got a clue. There aren't that many assymetrical wedding hairdo's out there, and even so I don't look good with my hair up. I was thinking maybe something like this?






Just have it how I usually have it and have that on my head?


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Mar 17, 2012)

chopped most of my hair off last month!


----------



## balletguy (Mar 17, 2012)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> <bump>
> 
> 
> Soooo.... I'm feeling like it's time to make a change with my hair. Perhaps a drastic change? I'm in love with Christina Hendricks' hair but I'm unsure whether or not I should go for it. Thoughts?



She is a great actress, and her hair is great..you should so try. I love her in Mad Men


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 17, 2012)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> <bump>
> 
> 
> Soooo.... I'm feeling like it's time to make a change with my hair. Perhaps a drastic change? I'm in love with Christina Hendricks' hair but I'm unsure whether or not I should go for it. Thoughts?



Pulling off her hair color really depends on how pale you are, and how good the salon is where you get it done.

Also, red is notorious for fading, and you'll need to get it redone every 4-6 weeks. It's why I just go for red highlights instead of full on red. I just can't afford the upkeep right now.


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Apr 4, 2012)

Me plaing with goop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCr88lJAwgw


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 4, 2012)

SuzyQutsy said:


> Me plaing with goop.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCr88lJAwgw


I like the color! Your towel-turban was interesting too.


----------



## Marlayna (Apr 5, 2012)

SuzyQutsy said:


> Me plaing with goop.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCr88lJAwgw


Cute vid, but I can't catch the word you said that you mixed the henna with. I like the way it came out, shiny and no more gray.


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Apr 5, 2012)

Marlayna said:


> Cute vid, but I can't catch the word you said that you mixed the henna with. I like the way it came out, shiny and no more gray.



indigo powder I also added some tumeric and a bit of instant coffee you have to develope the henna between 12 and 24 hours I mixed it with lemon juice and tea tree oil, then at the last minute you mix the indigo power with hot water in a seperate bowl then you mix them together. I am going to try a straight application of indigo powder for my next layer. I am eventually looking for something closer to my natural colour either auburn or chestnut


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Apr 5, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I like the color! Your towel-turban was interesting too.



Thankyou.

-after a few applications it will eventually be darker...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Apr 5, 2012)

I've never heard of people using indigo powder along with henna. That's interesting


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 7, 2012)

VeronicaVaughn said:


> chopped most of my hair off last month!



Looks lovely!


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Apr 7, 2012)

SuzyQutsy said:


> Me plaing with goop.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCr88lJAwgw



I am in the process of doing an indigo layer I'll post the results


----------



## Kamily (Apr 7, 2012)

Ive had so many hairstyles and haircolors thru the years. Long, short, mullet :doh:, perms, frosted, layers and etc... 

For the past few years Ive had the inverted bob (aka the Victoria Beckham special) and Im tired of it. Ive been letting it grow out for awhile.







Im thinking of something different and going with "The Rachel". I know its an old style but its one Ive never had.


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 8, 2012)

View attachment 101761


I'm a red head now!







:kiss2:


----------



## Kamily (Apr 8, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> I'm a red head now!




I love the color on you!


----------



## Marlayna (Apr 8, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 101761
> 
> 
> I'm a red head now!
> ...


You look AMAZING!!!!:bow:


----------



## Paul (Apr 8, 2012)

very good look



Aust99 said:


> View attachment 101761
> 
> 
> I'm a red head now!
> ...


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Apr 9, 2012)

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 101761
> 
> 
> I'm a red head now!
> ...



That looks beautifil on you especially with those gorgeous eyes 
Red suits you.
what did you use?


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 10, 2012)

SuzyQutsy said:


> That looks beautifil on you especially with those gorgeous eyes
> Red suits you.
> what did you use?



Thanks. My sister is a hairdresser so she did it for me. She did balayage again so my fringe and top is browner... She lightened the ends of my hair with bleach and then used a bright copper toner over the top of my whole hair.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 26, 2012)

I think i'm officially a blond now  I lightened my hair again today.


----------



## Paul (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice hair.



HottiMegan said:


> I think i'm officially a blond now  I lightened my hair again today.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Paul  I'm going to do something nice to it tomorrow since i have a date night with the hubs


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 30, 2012)

Lots of change this time! WAY blond and i added some pink to my purple today. I posted a purple pic yesterday


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar (Jun 30, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Lots of change this time! WAY blond and i added some pink to my purple today. I posted a purple pic yesterday



I love the lighter blonde. It really looks great on you. I also like that pink/purple. I have a bit of blue peeking out of my hair currently, but it is only an extension.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 6, 2012)

Delightfully Peculiar said:


> I love the lighter blonde. It really looks great on you. I also like that pink/purple. I have a bit of blue peeking out of my hair currently, but it is only an extension.



Thanks  I was tempted to just get some streak extensions but decided on going wild a little more permanently  I like the blue though


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2012)

I recently cut my hair after trying to grow it out for almost a year.

I was having very bad dizzy spells and lots and lots of headaches because my hair was too long and too thick, it was keeping all the heat in. So I had to do something about it. I went to get it cut 

At first, I wanted to get a buzzcut on the sides and keep a good length for a nice big pompadour on the top, but it turned out that my hair was actually longer on top than I thought, and even with cutting off an inch and a half of hair from the top layer, I still ended up with a nice angled bob when I let my hair down.



So... here's what it looks like now!

This is the style from the front with my hair down

From one side

And then the other

When it was freshly cut and still wet. My natural hair is quite curly

And my favourite part : The undercut!

I'm going to keep this hair up for a very long time. I love it


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 13, 2012)

looks great! Very trendy and brave to get the undercut... I've thought about experimenting with my hair a bit more...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 13, 2012)

I love the hair cut! It looks great  I used to have a very similar cut once upon a time. I loved the undercut, so cool.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 13, 2012)

The under cut is the saving grace for me. Lol. I needed it our else I'd go mad. I can still tire back all the longer hair, but I need to wear makeup when I do cuz I end up being mistaken for my brother lol.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Got my hair colored again today--Definitely in love with the red 

View attachment photo 1.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 19, 2012)

That's a really pretty shade of red. It looks great on you! I kinda miss my red but i wanted to be able to do wild colors so i had to go blond


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 20, 2012)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Got my hair colored again today--Definitely in love with the red



Oooh very nice!

My hair really needs an overhall but I can't afford it at the moment.


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 20, 2012)

Thought I'd straighten my hair today for the hell of it because it's gotten much longer and I haven't seen what it looks like in awhile. This is the result. :3 Took just under 2 hours to do it. Good thing I have patience. 

View attachment longhairdon'tcare.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jul 24, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> That's a really pretty shade of red. It looks great on you! I kinda miss my red but i wanted to be able to do wild colors so i had to go blond





Gingembre said:


> Oooh very nice!
> 
> My hair really needs an overhall but I can't afford it at the moment.



Thanks for the compliments, ladies! And also thanks to those of you who left me some rep. I think it turned out really nicely!


----------



## Aust99 (May 17, 2013)

I cut about 25cm off my hair recently, it's amazing how light it feels and is much easier to manage. Loving my new style and the darker colour. 

From this; 
View attachment 108260


----------



## Aust99 (May 17, 2013)

To this;
View attachment 108261






Had to post in two posts as iPad won't let me put more than one pic in a post...


----------



## Surlysomething (May 17, 2013)

Oh wow..what a CUTE cut on you!




Aust99 said:


> To this;
> View attachment 108261
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HottiMegan (May 17, 2013)

Cute!! I desperately need a trim.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 17, 2013)

Looks so pretty Aust! 

Honestly, after having short hair, as much as I sometimes miss my long hair.. I don't think I'm ready to go back to that mess yet. Next wednesday I've got a hair appointment, I'm hoping to shave a lot of it off.


----------



## azerty (May 19, 2013)

Aust99 said:


> To this;
> View attachment 108261
> 
> 
> ...



You look very good and cute


----------



## Aust99 (May 20, 2013)

HottiMegan said:


> Cute!! I desperately need a trim.





Surlysomething said:


> Oh wow..what a CUTE cut on you!





Your Plump Princess said:


> Looks so pretty Aust!





azerty said:


> You look very good and cute



Thanks... It's amazing how easy it is to manage now.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 22, 2013)

Never done anything like this before, but I fucking looooove it.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 23, 2013)

pretty cool!


----------



## azerty (May 23, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Never done anything like this before, but I fucking looooove it.



Amazing and original


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 23, 2013)

Thank you both!  

My hairstylist told me I'm one of her favorite customers, because I almost always know what I want, and it's always funky.  

My 10 year old brother called it hideous, and my father laughed hysterically, but I love it. It feels SO MUCH COOLER and I just _know_ it's gonna grow out nicely, too.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 23, 2013)

I have a few friends who get similar cuts  They love it and make it funky colours, too. Awesome stuff


----------



## Aust99 (May 25, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Never done anything like this before, but I fucking looooove it.


 Very brave!!! You look so happy.


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jul 24, 2013)

Red Hair! Just call me Ariel  

View attachment photo 1.JPG


View attachment photo 2.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 24, 2013)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Red Hair! Just call me Ariel



That's the perfect color for you- I love it. Very attractive :bow:


----------



## azerty (Jul 25, 2013)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Red Hair! Just call me Ariel


very nice hair and cute smile to


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Jul 25, 2013)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's the perfect color for you- I love it. Very attractive :bow:





azerty said:


> very nice hair and cute smile to



Thank you--It's definitely bright, but i love it!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 11, 2013)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Thank you--It's definitely bright, but i love it!


Oooh! Did you do it yourself? [if so, what brand/colorname?] I love it, it really looks great on you!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 11, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Oooh! Did you do it yourself? [if so, what brand/colorname?] I love it, it really looks great on you!



I did not because I'm too scared to ever do it myself! haha However, it's Paul Mitchell semipermanent called INKWORKS.

She died my hair a vibrant permanent red to begin with but afterwards but that overtop and it came out like Ariel red. I love it! Definitely going to keep it.

http://www.paul-mitchell.co.uk/color/products.php?pid=162


----------



## hazel_eyes99 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is a pic of me still in the hairdresser's chair! She did these curls with a GHD... I wish they were so easy to recreate at home though!  

View attachment Screen Shot 2013-08-11 at 5.37.14 PM.jpg


----------



## azerty (Aug 11, 2013)

hazel_eyes99 said:


> This is a pic of me still in the hairdresser's chair! She did these curls with a GHD... I wish they were so easy to recreate at home though!



Very nice


----------



## Aust99 (Aug 12, 2013)

hazel_eyes99 said:


> This is a pic of me still in the hairdresser's chair! She did these curls with a GHD... I wish they were so easy to recreate at home though!



With practise I've been able to learn it myself... I have the widest ghd irons you can get so I do wider curls but it def works... It took a while to get the hang of it though...


Looks great btw.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 12, 2013)

As I'm changing a lot of bad habits, I decided to start anew with my hair.. and honestly, I think I look better than I expected to. :happy:


----------



## azerty (Aug 13, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> As I'm changing a lot of bad habits, I decided to start anew with my hair.. and honestly, I think I look better than I expected to. :happy:



Good start, looking forward to see what your it'll look like


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 13, 2013)

Your Plump Princess said:


> As I'm changing a lot of bad habits, I decided to start anew with my hair.. and honestly, I think I look better than I expected to. :happy:



Blimey, you are so brave! I panic if I'm advised to cut more than a couple of inches off! Suits you though


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 13, 2013)

You are awesomely brave to start fresh like that! It seems like a cathartic thing for you with the other things you're doing. You sport a baldie quite well


----------



## AuntHen (Sep 17, 2013)

Got a trim and style today!


----------



## Paul (Sep 17, 2013)

You have such beautiful hair--love it <3.


----------



## azerty (Sep 18, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Got a trim and style today!



Very beautiful picture


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 20, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> Got a trim and style today!



So nice!!! Beautiful do' B


----------

